# Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)



## shelm (Jun 14, 2013)

2375 ANSI lm. Specs available since today!







1x CREE. Looks similar to GX25A3 (XM-L2, 3xAA).


----------



## Bumble (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

oh dear... wallet takes a hammering again lol


----------



## Erik1213 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I always wanted an MT-G2 light but they are all configured with huge reflectors. I want a small flooder. This looks decent. I wonder what the price is.


----------



## Vortus (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

So ET is the second I have seen after solarforce to go with the MT-G2 led. Damn that's tempting.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Damn! Like that light in the xm-l2 format. Only downside, you need to get the optional-kit to get the holster.


----------



## Bumble (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Vortus said:


> So ET is the second I have seen after solarforce to go with the MT-G2 led. Damn that's tempting.




CRELANT 7G10 Cree MT-G2 is also available


----------



## kj2 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Think this light will battle with the upcoming Fenix TK51. As stated, the TK51 should have 1700 lumens running on 3* 18650.


----------



## __philippe (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*


----------



## kj2 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I wait first to see what Fenix does with the TK51, before I decide which one I'll buy


----------



## regulator (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Boy that really looks nice. Compact and elegant for a 3-18650 light.


----------



## donn_ (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I sure hope they're available soon. I have a couple of MT-G2 drop-ins from Vinh, and I love this emitter. They're both direct drive, and I'm running them through resistored switches to get 2 stages. On high, they are monsters.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I guess I'm not understanding... is it 1245L for the XM-L2 version according to post #8?


----------



## Grmnracing (Jun 14, 2013)

***NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Patriot said:


> I guess I'm not understanding... is it 1245L for the XM-L2 version according to post #8?



Yes the 1245 OTF rating is for the XML U2 version 6500k

http://www.eagletac.com/html/sx25l3/specs.html 

also XML2 t6 4300k neutral version available.


----------



## regulator (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Hey Patriot. That's correct for the L2 (1245 ANSI from the website). The MT-G2 led is 2375 ANSI lumens.

It's really not that small for side carry when you think about it. It's good for a specific task that you NEED a huge amount of light. I don't think I would want to carry something that large just in case I needed a light.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Patriot said:


> I guess I'm not understanding... is it 1245L for the XM-L2 version according to post #8?



Yes the 1245 lumens refers to the XM-L2 U2 version. Although it looks like it will only last for 5 minutes before a slight drop in power. It looks like a nice compact 3 x 18650 with a bit of throw. This is the one I am interested in.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Ah....I get it now.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

It's an over driven single XM-L2 U2. Hence the fairly good throw.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I like to think of it as a bigger brother to the TX25C2 XM-L2 only with more modes.


----------



## regulator (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

As mentioned above it is a single emitter/reflector. It will throw WAY better than the Zebralight. But the MT led is interesting for it's lumen output in single die form.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

*
.
Eagletac/SX25L3/ProductPage*

 I Love It! 

Yah! They finally have good mode spacing!

MT-G2 P0 : (5000K) (25,000 Lux) ANSI: *2375/1057/177/28* 

XM-L2 U2 : (6000K) (50,000 Lux) ANSI :* 1245/648/99/4 *

5.7" x 1.8"
144 mm x 46 mm

3 x 18650 

MSRP $138


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Patriot said:


> Tell me what I'm missing guys.


----------



## gsteve (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

newb here... can toy tell me why one has dbl the lumen but half the lux? Bacially , what do you see with each when you hit the switch?


----------



## Erik1213 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Larger emitter makes for less throw (lux) but more lumens because of the higher drive currents vs the XM-L2. The XM-L2 is going to give you a spot light like beam and the MT-G2 is going to give more of a floody light with a larger hotspot.


----------



## gsteve (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

thanks ! their website did a good job of explaining too


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



kj2 said:


> I wait first to see what Fenix does with the TK51, before I decide which one I'll buy



This is how i think to. The Eagtac SX25L3 with MT-G2 P0 led looks interesting,but i will wait and see what the TK51 has to offer. The TK51 is going to have 3 xm-l leds(don´t know which ones,hopfully XM-L2 leds) so it´s going to have a floodier beam which i like,than the narrower beam from just one single led.

The small size of the Eagtac SX25L3 P0 is appealing though. Let´s see which size the TK51 is going to have.

Hope that someone will make a review of the Eagtac SX25L3 MT-G2 P0 soon!


----------



## don.gwapo (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I like the straight design. Almost similar in size like the Blackshadow Darth which I also like because of that straight design.

This might replace one of my triples with the G2 P0.


----------



## regulator (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Besides having a floodier beam, the MT-G2 has more neutral color temperature at 5000k. Specs look very interesting for this led.

Agree. The addition output level and nice spacing are welcome.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Meh. Too stubby. And ET side switches blow. There's little tactile feedback, it's too flush, you literally need a light just to find it.

As for the MT-G2 ... hurrah!

Now let's start seeing tactical EDC lights with it.


----------



## romteb (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

At last a mainstream manufacturer uses direct copper bonding for the led, makes a tremendous difference in efficiency when overdriving.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I will finally have a replacement for my 10W Eznite HID.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



GordoJones88 said:


> *
> *
> Yah! They finally have good mode spacing!
> 
> ...



That does look good, so often the big lights don't go very low.


----------



## texas cop (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Now when are we going to see the vendors have them?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Im hoping soon, this looks sharp


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I just slobbered all over my keyboard looking at this light.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

It will be available next month. Just talk to one of their distributors. .


----------



## newbie66 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

It should be out early next month. Really liking the GX25L3 with the CREE MT-G2 P0 LED that should have a tint similar to the Sun. Can't wait!! Almost pulled the trigger on the Zebralight S6330...


----------



## Patriot (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Patriot said:


> Thanks everyone. I guess I'm a little bit disappointed considering we're talking about 3 x XM-L2 LED's.



duh patriot! It's not a triple! 
Thanks guy's, just got my brain into gear! Btw, this looks to be an outstanding couple of models that I would love to get my hands on. The MT-G2 is a power house that retains a decent amount of throw.


----------



## holylight (Jun 18, 2013)

***NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Patriot said:


> Thanks everyone. I guess I'm a little bit disappointed considering we're talking about 3 x XM-L2 LED's. Obviously, they're all way under driven at that output level. I certainly understand that we've got a limited amount of thermal mass here but I would have suspected higher output available in a turbo setting, albeit for a very limited time.
> 
> Given the difference in output between a single XM-L2 driven to full potential and taking advantage of the full reflector, thus increasing throw, I think I'd actually prefer that formula rather than an underdriven triple. As well, I'd probably lean toward the Zebralight for it's output and size.
> 
> Tell me what I'm missing guys.



Technology is max out for flashlight now . Wait for some time for better light. Save some money.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

This Eagletac MT-G2 is looking really good to me. I have been waiting for one but the 3 out there now(Crelant, Solarforce, Niwalker) are not for me, for various reasons. This looks like it might be the ticket but I will hold off until a review or two before committing. I am really wanting a good light with the MT-G2 in it and the best thing is they are neutral white so no need to wait for another version! :thumbsup:


----------



## hahoo (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

that lux reading sure isnt alot to get excited about ?


----------



## Nestor (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



hahoo said:


> that lux reading sure isnt alot to get excited about ?


I think it is. The new G25C2 MkII has ~22k lux and I find it to be quite good for a single 18650 light (I own one). If the SX25L3 can indeed put 25k lux AND a wall of light, it will be quite impresive. Add the fact that is has a compact body and you will end up with a remarcable flashlight.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



hahoo said:


> that lux reading sure isnt alot to get excited about ?



The lux reading's of "throwers" such as the Dereelight were close to this figure. So to have 100-200 yards of useful illumination plus over 2000 lumens OTF is quite useful, both close up and at a slight distance, IMHO. I have a Dereelight DBS with a one mode XM-L2 driven at 3 amps and it throws nicely. My neutral white Thrunite Catapult is 40,000ish CP but that is not a huge improvement over the DBS in terms of _useful_ throw distance. Now, my TN31mb from OSTS with 407,000 CP makes them both seem like flood lights in comparison!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I just looked over all the specs and literature on Eagletac's website. I have to say, that if it lives up to Eagletac's claims it will be amazing. I just realized that the overall diameter is about the size of a DBS head and the length is about the same as a typical 1x18650 light. 2300ish lumens OTF and 25,000 CP in such a small package is incredible. I like the idea of the side switch and turning the head for modes. This is quite appealing to me, hurry up reviews!


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Gotta agree I think it's a winner.
If your willing to put up with a fatter body, comparing this to a triple/quad dropin then to me it's a no brainier to buy because its cheaper for the whole light than a quad/triple dropin alone, let alone having to buy a host then a finned fatter head for better heat management and a switch to handle the amps making it the best part of $400 (if you want a light that can run for more than 3min on high safely) but with this you get way better throw/output/heat sinking/runtime and you can have a tail switch too if you want.


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

This is a Must Have!!!


----------



## PANGES (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Maybe someone can chime in, but how long can it possibly run on the 2750lm before stepping down? Just looking at the light, it doesn't seem like it'd handle heat very well.


----------



## Bumble (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



PANGES said:


> Maybe someone can chime in, but how long can it possibly run on the 2750lm before stepping down? Just looking at the light, it doesn't seem like it'd handle heat very well.



from eagletac website...

Output is measured with energy saving feature disabled. With this feature disabled (enabled), maximum output current will be reduced from 100% to 90% (75%) after 200 seconds at turbo output. This feature is enabled by default


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



PANGES said:


> Maybe someone can chime in, but how long can it possibly run on the 2750lm before stepping down? Just looking at the light, it doesn't seem like it'd handle heat very well.



I have the Eagletac TX25C2. After 200 seconds of Turbo, when it steps down, if you even manage to notice it, you simply depress the button and the light bumps right back into Turbo for another 200 seconds. The light heats up pretty good, but when you turn off the light from Turbo, it cools down pretty fast, so I think that's a good sign. More importantly, the specs say it runs 1.5 hours at 2750 lumens. That is amazing for a light that fits down inside your pocket.


----------



## regulation (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

How can they suck 2750lm out from a single XM-L2? Did I miss anything?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



GordoJones88 said:


> I have the Eagletac TX25C2. After 200 seconds of Turbo, when it steps down, if you even manage to notice it, you simply depress the button and the light bumps right back into Turbo for another 200 seconds. The light heats up pretty good, but when you turn off the light from Turbo, it cools down pretty fast, so I think that's a good sign. More importantly, the specs say it runs 1.5 hours at 2750 lumens. That is amazing for a light that fits down inside your pocket.


I have a TX25C2 as well and though its not perfect I have had some of the most expensive custom lights from CPF and must admit its a real impressive light little light, nearly 1000lm OTF and it throws better than any other light in its class (at nearly half the size of most 18650 lights, you have to hold it in your hand to see how small it is for that much punch!) making it great bang for your buck - so if Eagletac makes the SX25L3 like the TX25C2 it will be a class leader as well IMO.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



regulation said:


> How can they suck 2750lm out from a single XM-L2? Did I miss anything?


There are 2 models, one has the XM-L and the other has the MT-G led and that's the one the does 2750lm.


----------



## regulation (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Glenn7 said:


> There are 2 models, one has the XM-L and the other has the MT-G led and that's the one the does 2750lm.



Thanks for it. Guess need to find more info about the MT-G now


----------



## AFireInside (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Is there anywhere to order Eagletac lights that don’t charge over $50 for international shipping??


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I'm sure there is, where are you located?


----------



## AFireInside (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



CarpentryHero said:


> I'm sure there is, where are you located?



I'm in Australia, I've found one site that has a few older Eagletac models and have emailed them asking if they're getting it in. Might just wait for Amazon to get it.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Yeah, Australia gets hit pretty hard for shipping. Keep an eye on cpfmp, some people catch and release after trying a light out for a day or two.


----------



## __philippe (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



AFireInside said:


> Is there anywhere to order Eagletac lights that don’t charge over $50 for international shipping??



How about Free Tracked shipping worldwide for large EagTac lights?

For non-EU countries destinations, try http://ru.nkon.nl/ (no VAT charge)
For destinations within EU, check http://eu.nkon.nl/ (includes VAT)

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## easilyled (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Nice to find a must-have non-custom light again. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Eagletac has really been dropping the ball on quality. I had a couple of the T20C2 lights several years ago that took lots of abuse and lasted quite a while.

A week ago or so I vented that 2 of my 3 current eagetacs (A G25C2 and a D series) were on the fritz... jumping into strobe from low, randomly changing modes and just not coming on sometimes. Well now the 3rd light is doing the jump into strobe randomly from low mode. The G25C2 lasted a year of use mostly trouble free. My latest Eagletac just lasted a 3 weeks or so.

Nothing wrong with being excited about the numbers and new emitors but the reality is I can get piece of crap lights with those same kind of numbers lumens/lux for $20ish at the Malaysian night markets (even add a stun gun that might possibly work for another $5 added to the light ).

Just wanted to post this up as a reminder to Eagletac that many of us care about reliability and quality and we are watching and do notice when things slide.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



rickypanecatyl said:


> A week ago or so I vented that 2 of my 3 current eagetacs (A G25C2 and a D series) were on the fritz...



1 light is a fluke, 2 lights is bad luck, 3 lights you are doing something wrong.


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I've had really great luck with all my Eagletacs. Im definitely interested in the MT-G version, it would make a perfect companion for my Thunite TN-31. I'm quite fond of the 3x 18650 side-by-side format.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

No the TX25C2 is not perfect (I don't think I've ever had a perfectly configured light even with any customs) the output and operation of it has impressed me enough to make want me to get the SX25L3 it just seems to tick so many boxes for me, so I've put my order in for the one with the kit - I like that with the kit (SS bezel/pouch/filters/tail switch) you get a spare battery tube with rear tail button and it can still tail stand making it nice to have the choice. 

TX25C2 = approx $95, 965lm OTF with 15.800lux throwing 251 meters, throwing as well as many lights twice its size (BTW this thing throws better than any XM-L drop in I've had or seen as its reflector is the same diameter) its a very impressive little light. 

SX25L3 = approx $135, 2375lm OTF with 25.100lux throwing 317 meters - $40 more for nearly 2.5x the light output @ only 24mm longer and 14mm wider than TX25C2 - there are other MT-G lights out there for around the same price and output but they are twice the size but not twice the throw. (for throw I will have the DEFT X :thumbsup:


----------



## holylight (Jun 23, 2013)

***NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



AFireInside said:


> Is there anywhere to order Eagletac lights that don’t charge over $50 for international shipping??



eBay


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



holylight said:


> eBay


Ebay is good with a reputable seller (but a reputable seller will still charge post) cheap is cheap for a reason, you run the risk of unpredictable sellers that can sell you a factory second, damaged/marked body, under performing led, refurbished returned light, even a knock off light, and that can cost you return post not to mention warranty issues down the road. 

I have bought a few lights off lightjunction (they have been great to deal with) and have only paid $30ish post to Oz, add to that CPFSAVE12 = 12% off - they have 13 in stock (for preorder) of the MT-G but only the non kit ones - Its a bad time for our $ right now


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

In my experience, pre-ordering from a specific vendor just means that vendor will likely receive their allotted light shipment long after all the other vendors have received theirs and shipped them out to customers. I ain't pre-ordering again.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



GordoJones88 said:


> 1 light is a fluke, 2 lights is bad luck, 3 lights _*you *_are doing something wrong.



Could that be:
- Not treating it like the delicate flower it is?
- Expecting it to be tougher than a $25 DX special?
- Using it outside? 



Full disclosure is I am not gentle on my lights. My lights get wet, muddy, often dropped (though I don't think my latest d series has ever seen rain or a fall). But Eagletac's I bought 3-4 years ago handled all that abuse and they have been getting progressively more fragile and quirky. I'm sure they are still "tactical" level lights... as long as "tactical" doesn't include outside, rain, dirt, harsh enviornments... god forbid a "tactical" mall cop pee his pants with a ET clipped in his front pocket! 

My point of posting in this thread with the "Newest" ET lights is that unless a manufacturer realizes potential customers both notice and care about less visible issues such as reliability why would they do anything about slipping quality control? I like the specs of their new lights; I'm hoping they make them well.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



rickypanecatyl said:


> My point of posting in this thread with the "Newest" ET lights is that unless a manufacturer realizes potential customers both notice and care about less visible issues such as reliability why would they do anything about slipping quality control? I like the specs of their new lights; I'm hoping they make them well.



I appreciate the warning from someone with obvious experience and it makes me think twice. Whilst the compact size and enticing specs are tempting (in addition to the reasonble price point), I'm not too sure I want a delicate flower.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



rickypanecatyl said:


> Full disclosure is I am not gentle on my lights.
> My lights get wet, muddy, often dropped.



You have proven my point.
You do not take proper care of your lights.
That is in no way the fault of the manufacturer.


----------



## romteb (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

My own appreciation (wich is probably as relevant as any other anecdotal reports...) of Eagletac's flashlight reliability is that it's better than most other mainstream flashlight makers, and they are on the cutting edge regarding specs and features to begin with.

Zebralight > Eagletac > Nitecore > everybody else> 4sevens (and sister companies) > DX junk.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Any more news on when these will actually be available? Have any of our great reviewers gotten their hands on one?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Mr. Tone said:


> Any more news on when these will actually be available?



Email Christina and ask if they have left China yet?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

FWIW I emailed GoingGear about a possible timeline. They stated that it is probably still a couple weeks out yet.


----------



## Yodaman (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

*Anyone heard of the Eagletac SX25L3 MT-G2 LED 2750 Lumen? 
*
Wondering if it is even possible for a light this small to hit that many lumens? Any information would help.


----------



## tatasal (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

+1

Although the ET specs say the ANSI rating is about 2300 lumens. Waiting for a review by SB.


----------



## rejsr (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

EagleTac USA says they're hoping they'll be shipped next week, with pre-order units going out the week after


----------



## tatasal (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



rejsr said:


> EagleTac USA says they're hoping they'll be shipped next week, with pre-order units going out the week after



Are pre-order units discounted in price? If so, by how much?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Nearly every Eagletac light Selfbuilt has reviewed,
he has estimated a higher brightness than ET listed specs.

However, almost every 1000+ lumen light he has ever tested won't fit in his lightbox : 

" *est refers to estimates for lights that are too big to fit within my lightbox, 
based on comparison to the ceiling bounce performance of known lights."

Since he recently tested the SX25L2 with a 47mm head,
it seems the SX25L3 with the same 47mm head should fit within his lightbox.

SX25L2 : 47mm x 240mm = 1000 lumens
SX25L3 : 47mm x 144mm = 2400 lumens

Regardless, the SX25L3 is going to set a new standard for which SB can estimate lights.

It is very exciting!


----------



## Gravitron (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Yodaman said:


> *Anyone heard of the Eagletac SX25L3 MT-G2 LED 2750 Lumen?
> *
> Wondering if it is even possible for a light this small to hit that many lumens? Any information would help.


Oh yes, it will definitely hit 2000+ lumens. I bought a mt-g2 drop-in a few months ago to put in my C2 and it is a monster, a jaw dropping monster. It runs direct drive on two aw imr's.


----------



## rejsr (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



tatasal said:


> Are pre-order units discounted in price? If so, by how much?



CPF members get a 10% discount on all orders, including pre-orders


----------



## Gentlemansflashlight (Jun 30, 2013)

***NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Wow. ET has really impressed me with my TX25C2 and my GX25C2. These lights even replaced my PD32UE as my edc and prevented me from going the surefire route. 

I think I'll stick to my TK75 and my TM26 before I buy the SX35... At least for a month. 

Scott


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Been a while since I put out $$$ for a light. But this one is really calling to me. Think I might put myself out of misery and get my hands on one. More than double (almost 3x) the lumen of my brightest light. 135 + 60 (batts) + 25 (new charger) = ouch...$220 - 10%...around $200. But the need for new lumen toy will be quenched for a while.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I pre-ordered the MT-G2 version with GoingGear just a few minutes ago. I usually don't do the pre-order thing but I am stoked enough about this light that I didn't want to wait! I got the base model as I don't think I will want/need the rear clicky or other accessories. If after I receive it that I decide I would like those other things I will just sell this one and get the kit model.


----------



## __philippe (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



shelm said:


> ....Looks similar to GX25A3 (XM-L2, 3xAA)....



Spitting image, can't disown family lineage...


----------



## Bumble (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

^^^ nice looking light... just my opinion though.


----------



## lowellSD (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

damn, do i really need this?? sigh.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



lowellSD said:


> damn, do i really need this?? sigh.


Obviously by your low amount of posts you are not a flashahollic.........YET! give it some time and you will know the answer, but if you are here asking flashahollics should you buy a light you will get the answer YES! of course :wave: :thumbsup: then you'll be  but one of us.


----------



## SuperDavid (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Glenn7 said:


> Obviously by your low amount of posts you are not a flashahollic.........YET! give it some time and you will know the answer, but if you are here asking flashahollics should you buy a light you will get the answer YES! of course :wave: :thumbsup: then you'll be  but one of us.


I dont have alot of posts.......but I need this light.


----------



## Bumble (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



lowellSD said:


> damn, do i really need this?? sigh.



yes you need it


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I need two. One for each hand.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



lowellSD said:


> damn, do i really need this?? sigh.



Get BOTH :devil:


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



GordoJones88 said:


> You have proven my point.
> You do not take proper care of your lights.
> That is in no way the fault of the manufacturer.



True... As long as eagle tac isn't claiming they are durable lights that can stand up to guys like me. 

Once again my point was if you are basing your opinion of their reliability on 3 year old lights it has fallen since then. 
And as I mentioned my latest eagle tac went frizty before having ever fallen or getting wet in the rain. 

They are good looking lights with impressive numbers though! 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

What is the warranty on these lights?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Mr. Tone said:


> Get BOTH :devil:


Now that's a true flashahollic saying


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



rickypanecatyl said:


> True... As long as eagle tac isn't claiming they are durable lights that can stand up to guys like me.
> 
> Once again my point was if you are basing your opinion of their reliability on 3 year old lights it has fallen since then.
> And as I mentioned my latest eagle tac went frizty before having ever fallen or getting wet in the rain.
> ...


Just a question, do you ever clean all the contacts with deoxit or something like it? 
All lights contacts need cleaning every 6-12 months to make them stay working correctly especially if you are using them hard as you say you do - so if you are treating them like a tool then you have to maintain them like a tool - if you have a an easy come easy go attitude to things then yes of course they won't function forever as new.

Eagletac lights due to the way they are designed may have finer tolerances and therefore may need a little more TLC but any light gets dirty contacts, even the famous Surefire lights, the military use them but I bet they clean them so they will not let them down as they would clean their guns and other equipment. 

Any metal to metal contact will get corrosion/electrolysis/grit and that gives resistance that lowers output and makes lights flicker and jump modes, I'm willing to bet your frizty lights have bad contacts (lots of flickering comes often from loose tail cap buttons) - there are numerous threads on CPF on how poor contacts effect function and output, give it a try - if you have then please don't take offence to my input.
I've proven it myself even with what looks like clean contacts, once cleaned with Deoxit red and then coated with Deoxit gold the light is visibly brighter.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Glenn7 said:


> Just a question, do you ever clean all the contacts with deoxit or something like it?
> All lights contacts need cleaning every 6-12 months to make them stay working correctly especially if you are using them hard as you say you do - so if you are treating them like a tool then you have to maintain them like a tool - if you have a an easy come easy go attitude to things then yes of course they won't function forever as new.
> 
> Eagletac lights due to the way they are designed may have finer tolerances and therefore may need a little more TLC but any light gets dirty contacts, even the famous Surefire lights, the military use them but I bet they clean them so they will not let them down as they would clean their guns and other equipment.
> ...




What does TLC stand for?


----------



## __philippe (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



newbie66 said:


> What does TLC stand for?



Tender Loving Care ?

...one innocuous meaning among the less printable TLC definitions suggested by http://www.urbandictionary.com/...


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Correct! It must just be an Aussie thing to say, to us it's not really a mushy/lovey thing to say, as more of a saying that means to give anything the correct attention that it needs.
We even have a big franchise garden maintenance company called TLC.


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Well, I couldn't stand it any more and I pre-ordered. I'm really looking forward to getting this one.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



vaughnsphotoart said:


> Well, I couldn't stand it any more and I pre-ordered. I'm really looking forward to getting this one.



At least I am not the only one! Did you go for the base or kit model? I am thinking I might need.......................BOTH


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Mawahahahahahahaha!!!! resistance is futile.......


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I've been so deep down the custom light rabbit hole for the last few months, that I've been ignoring newer production lights. Both this and the GX25A3 look like really nice lights. I predict that I won't be able to resist and I'll end up buying both at some point. ;-)

I currently have one MT-G2 light via a drop-in from Vinh. It's amazingly bright and I like the beam. As such, I'm really looking forward to the MT-G2 version of this light!


----------



## easilyled (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



dlmorgan999 said:


> I've been so deep down the custom light rabbit hole for the last few months, that I've been ignoring newer production lights. Both this and the GX25A3 look like really nice lights. I predict that I won't be able to resist and I'll end up buying both at some point. ;-)
> 
> I currently have one MT-G2 light via a drop-in from Vinh. It's amazingly bright and I like the beam. As such, I'm really looking forward to the MT-G2 version of this light!



Me too Dave. This has a great compact form factor and puts out a lot of light. In addition the MT-G2 is regulated unlike with the P60 drop-ins. I will definitely try to buy one of these.


----------



## druidmars (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



__philippe said:


> Tender Loving Care ?
> 
> ...one innocuous meaning among the less printable TLC definitions suggested by http://www.urbandictionary.com/...



A little off topic but I'm always saying to my wife that we need a new TLC... Toyota Land Cruiser hehehe


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



easilyled said:


> In addition the MT-G2 is regulated unlike with the P60 drop-ins.


I hadn't thought about that Daniel. Now I'm even more excited about this light!


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



easilyled said:


> In addition the MT-G2 is regulated unlike with the P60 drop-ins




And With not being much bigger than a P60 light, it will have more throw, longer runtime and better heat management. 
I've gone off P60 hosts (unless the LEDs are being driven to spec then they are good) other than for size they have way too many compromises making for a mediocre non cost effective light IMO.


----------



## jcw122 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Badbeams3 said:


> What is the warranty on these lights?



10 years.



rickypanecatyl said:


> True... As long as eagle tac isn't claiming they are durable lights that can stand up to guys like me.
> 
> Once again my point was if you are basing your opinion of their reliability on 3 year old lights it has fallen since then.
> And as I mentioned my latest eagle tac went frizty before having ever fallen or getting wet in the rain.
> ...



I think my trust in Eagletac (despite not owning one yet...this light might change that) is the fact that their warranty is so long. Other brands like Zebralight could have left you SOL. I think that counts. But it is sad to hear you've had 3 lights with issues.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Ugh...every time I look at this light, I fear for my wallet! Even though I just ordered an upgraded Klarus XT11 (XM-L2) for duty use and am patiently waiting for it, I might have to order this one too, you know, for scientific comparison purposes.:nana:

Now, if only I could decide which emitter to choose...so far I'm leaning towards the MT-G2 P0.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

The :devil: made me order this thing. It just looks too good to pass up.


----------



## hron61 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



donn_ said:


> The :devil: made me order this thing. It just looks too good to pass up.




Yeah...sure he did!!! lol


----------



## tatasal (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I'll be waiting for the beamshots of this light's 47mm head, MT-G2, 2300lumen output compared to the competition's 80mm at about the same output lumen-wise.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I know this is probably obvious but I think you are comparing two different purpose lights, without getting technical wouldn't it throw half as far as the reflector is nearly half the size, and if the throw quotes are correct @ 317 meters (you'd still almost need binoculars to see detail out that far) then that's not too bad for a light that will fit in your pocket - try putting a 4 battery with an 80mm head light in your pocket.


----------



## jcw122 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



tatasal said:


> I'll be waiting for the beamshots of this light's 47mm head, MT-G2, 2300lumen output compared to the competition's 80mm at about the same output lumen-wise.



Seems obvious that this light isn't designed for throw if that's what you are implying. Personally, I don't think extreme throw is practical.


----------



## tatasal (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Glenn7 said:


> I know this is probably obvious but I think you are comparing two different purpose lights, without getting technical wouldn't it throw half as far as the reflector is nearly half the size, and if the throw quotes are correct @ 317 meters (you'd still almost need binoculars to see detail out that far) then that's not too bad for a light that will fit in your pocket - try putting a 4 battery with an 80mm head light in your pocket.



I just want to see its beam profile compared to its big-headed brothers, and see what will be the differences... Of course, throw and flood will be different among these lights, not necessarily to know which one is better, but to see which one is more to my liking.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



tatasal said:


> I just want to see its beam profile compared to its big-headed brothers, and see what will be the differences... Of course, throw and flood will be different among these lights, not necessarily to know which one is better, but to see which one is more to my liking.


Sorry if I stated the obvious, I too wouldn't mind seeing the difference - maybe someone with both will be nice enough to post some beam shots - or selfbuilt for sure will review one, that way it would be easy to compare beam shots.


----------



## tatasal (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



jcw122 said:


> Seems obvious that this light isn't designed for throw if that's what you are implying. Personally, I don't think extreme throw is practical.



Yeah I'm know it's not designed for throw. More like a much brighter and floodier big brother to the SC600 I guess, which to me is more useful than just extreme throw as you said. I just want to see how a 47mm head will disperse 2300 lumens, beamshot profile wise.


----------



## orbital (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

+

This light does start on Low,,,right?

*______________________^*

ET is on the very cutting edge:thumbsup:_wow
*...SX25L3 really looks like a winner..*


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Keep in mind guys that if this is truly around 25,000 Candela it throws as well as the Dereelight DBS V3, Tiablo A9, Raidfire Spear, etc. Those lights are all considered compact LED throwers and were all between 20,000 and 30,000 CP and that is with the Cree XR-E which has a higher surface brightness than other Cree models.

At least around a year ago the Cree XR-E with EZ900 had a greater surface brightness than the rest of the Cree line-up at that time. This will throw far enough for most people with a useful beam out to 100-200 yards. Those lights all had the XR-E with EZ1000 but it still had more intensity than the other Cree LED's in mass produced lights.

Again, my statements are based on if Eagletac's CP claims are true for this light. It appears from Selfbuilt's reviews that Eagletac is good about giving accurate or even understated claims of their lights which adds to their credibility IMHO.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Has anyone bought the EagleTac SX25L3 XM-L2 U2 version yet?


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Glenn7 said:


> And With not being much bigger than a P60 light,....



But significantly heavier and thicker. I doubt I'll be able to clip this one in my front pocket...
Awesome light though, can't wait for the reviews.


----------



## orbital (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

+








_________^___________Really like the idea of direct loading cells in battery tube

_*just remember, 2 down ~ 1 up..*_


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



SCEMan said:


> But significantly heavier and thicker. I doubt I'll be able to clip this one in my front pocket...
> Awesome light though, can't wait for the reviews.


Yeah it'd be one dirty big clip like a coat hanger. Nah just put it in your pocket and be happy to see everyone.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Maybe I forgot but did we get an ETA on these? It feels like its been a while now waiting.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Yes, I love the idea of no battery carrier. I have the OSTS TN31mb and the battery carrier is kind of a pain. This looks like a nicer design and appears to help make it more compact as well.



orbital said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I have been busy with the . Have you? I am feeling like a kid at Christmas waiting for this one as I think I have only ever pre-ordered once before.




Glenn7 said:


> Maybe I forgot but did we get an ETA on these? It feels like its been a while now waiting.


----------



## rejsr (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I just got a shipping notice from Eagletac USA


----------



## orbital (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

+

User Manual _____>Link

Tod from* illuminationgear *has hooked me up w/ some custom ET requests,,, 
had to get my MT-G2 version from him _for sure_.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



rejsr said:


> I just got a shipping notice from Eagletac USA



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Yay! Just got my shipping notice from eagletac USA as well - and so they should because two of the reasons I bought from them was when I ordered it they were the only ones out there offering it also their website stated that they were shipping in june so i assumed they were the first (being a major eagletac dealer so having some priority) to have it - but I am very happy - and got a $16 CPF discount.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

We know that this light is not vaporware with 2 confirmed shipping notices. I am green with envy! I am almost tempted to stop checking in on this thread until after mine arrives from Goinggear, whenever they receive their shipment. 2300 OTF lumens in a light less than 2" diameter and 6" length is very impressive, to be sure. I can still remember how great it was when the XR-E started showing up in lights several years ago and we were getting over 100 lumens OTF from lights like Fenix L2D-CE and such. When we got to 200 lumens OTF it was unbelievable but now look at us!




Glenn7 said:


> Yay! Just got my shipping notice from eagletac USA as well - and so they should because two of the reasons I bought from them was when I ordered it they were the only ones out there offering it also their website stated that they were shipping in june so i assumed they were the first (being a major eagletac dealer so having some priority) to have it - but I am very happy - and got a $16 CPF discount.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Mr. Tone said:


> We know that this light is not vaporware with 2 confirmed shipping notices. I am green with envy! I am almost tempted to stop checking in on this thread until after mine arrives from Goinggear, whenever they receive their shipment. 2300 OTF lumens in a light less than 2" diameter and 6" length is very impressive, to be sure. I can still remember how great it was when the XR-E started showing up in lights several years ago and we were getting over 100 lumens OTF from lights like Fenix L2D-CE and such. When we got to 200 lumens OTF it was unbelievable but now look at us!


Yeah amazing what they keep coming out with - I keep seeing people posting that nothing new is coming out anymore but I say pheuy! to that.
I have been going off most off the custom lights in the last 2 years and selling them off as IMO you can now get nearly as good a quality light for 1/4 the price these days meaning you can have more of them and more variety too boot, as an example to get this size light with this much output in a custom it will set you back at least $400 and still have heat issues and your always scared to drop it as it devalues it for resale because they are not always easy to upgrade leds & drivers - the over heads of making custom lights by one person is what makes them so expensive and I believe the mainstream manufacturers have caught up (or at least listened to what the market wants) and they are using the same quality materials as the custom makers do.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Yes, there are new lights by manufacturers that compete with some of the custom lights out there. Like you said, we fear of putting wear/tear on the custom stuff thinking about later resale value. We would not care about resale if the LED and battery technology weren't making such big strides in the last few years. I am glad they are but it is expensive replacing all my lights every year now!


----------



## __philippe (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



rejsr said:


> I just got a shipping notice from Eagletac USA



Meanwhile, EU denizens on the far side of the pond, Rejoice : the Eagle has landed here too !... 

http://eu.nkon.nl/catalogsearch/result/?q=sx25l3

__philippe


----------



## easilyled (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



__philippe said:


> Meanwhile, EU denizens on the far side of the pond, Rejoice : the Eagle has landed here too !...
> 
> http://eu.nkon.nl/catalogsearch/result/?q=sx25l3
> 
> __philippe



Thanks for the link. I'm not familiar with them. Have you had some good experiences using them?


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Amazon has it three days ago. No cpf discount though.


----------



## orbital (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

+

Tod at illuminationgear sent me my Tracking Number
_*
CPFMP for discount info,,*_:wave:


================================================


----------



## __philippe (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



easilyled said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm not familiar with them. Have you had some good experiences using them?



They are on the up and up. Fast service, reasonable shipping charges, good communication with the owner. 
Not your run-of-the-mill electronics emporium, mind you, but rather a niche specialist, good EU source for their range of Eneloops batteries and premium chargers, as well as selected higher-end torches such as EagleTac. Recommended.

__philippe


----------



## johnjr (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I have the tracking info from Andrew&Amanda and I will have it tomorrow, Great people to deal with!!


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Couldn't hold anymore. . Gonna have it by monday.


----------



## tatasal (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



don.gwapo said:


> Couldn't hold anymore. . Gonna have it by monday.



It's really 'gwapo', don. I'm just holding on yet...


----------



## icehunter (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I was looking for something different, but this is hard to resist. Which batteries will fit in the light, it´s tempting to get the pani 3400 ( http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...onic-ncr18650b-protected-rechargeable-3400mah ). What is included in the kit (rear add-on accessorie)? Pressure pad support perhaps ? Sooo many questions.....


----------



## tnetics (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Anyone get it yet? I need a review on this light. I can't make up my mind on this or the nitecore tm26


----------



## orbital (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

+

Got mine from *illuminationgear* today





______^ relative size w/ common P60 light


----------



## JohnSmith (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> Got mine from *illuminationgear* today



DETAILS MAN, WE NEED DETAILS! And more pics!


----------



## orbital (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



JohnSmith said:


> DETAILS MAN, WE NEED DETAILS! And more pics!



+

Teasers..
Build quality is top notch ET,, got the MT-G2 version (nuts looking emitter)
Tint is around 3C'ish, more yellow than red
Very deep parabolic reflector, surprisingly deep
using 3X unprotected UF 18650 cells (the Green ones from DX)

Low level is usable Low, I believe their 28lm, may even be a tad less.
Med, is a good around level
High is a full room sweeper
I'll go turbo tonight to get the full effect...

*The direct load of cells works great*

*Switch feels of good quality & unit holds well in hand,,,, Fully impressed so far*


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

So we begin the wait for the darkness to fall upon the land...make sure your camera batteries charged...don`t want any slip ups...


----------



## orbital (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

+

Hotspot profile _during day_ on Med. ~~ f5.6 @ approx. 6.5'

photo looks 'ringy' ,, it's not in person







Edit:: curiosity was getting to me so I tested Turbo, it's not just bright, it's in a whole different category of *'Fiery Bright'*
Really it's like emergency roadside lighting...
Strobe is almost hard to describe :bow: yikes!!


----------



## tnetics (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Awesome!! I can't wait for the night shots. Do you have any experience with the nitecore tm26? I don't know if its worth the extra money.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



orbital said:


> Got mine from *illuminationgear* today...



Me, too!

O boy, O boy, O boy, O boy, O boy, O boy, O boy, O boy, O boy, O boy, O boy, O boy!

Dat's a BRIGHT light!

:twothumbs


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I cannot wait to hit my outside cats with 2400 lumens of strobe sneaking up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Is it dark yet.....how about now.....ok, how about now....is it dark yet.....well...what about now...ok....well...is it dark now....


----------



## orbital (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

+

Trees are about 75' away
SX25L3 on Turbo, camera w/ no flash set on f3.5, no editing

Maybe my camera isn't the best for night, hopefully someone can get a better shot.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

That pic is all we get?


----------



## johnjr (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Here is a quick picture of mine next the my Nitecore TM26, The Eagletac is a little longer but it fits the hand great, I can't wait till it gets dark tonight!!


----------



## PhatPhil (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Looks good 

Makes you realise how compact a TM26 is :thumbsup:


----------



## tnetics (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Awesome! I'm minutes away from bidding on a tm26? Do you think it's worth the extra money over the sx25l3? I don't mind spending the extra money I just want a short comparison on the two from personal experience.


----------



## orbital (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

^

Remember, comfort or uncomfortable in hand is never in the specs



____________________________________________


----------



## johnjr (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



tnetics said:


> Awesome! I'm minutes away from bidding on a tm26? Do you think it's worth the extra money over the sx25l3? I don't mind spending the extra money I just want a short comparison on the two from personal experience.



Personally I really like the TM26 better and I think thats it's worth the extra money IMO, good luck in whatever you decide on.


----------



## tnetics (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Thanks! That's all I needed.


----------



## Vortus (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I am almost convinced on this ET. My final question, how hot does it get? How long can it be held on high/turbo?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Would like to see the difference between the XM-L2 and MT-G2 in a video.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Vortus said:


> I am almost convinced on this ET. My final question, how hot does it get? How long can it be held on high/turbo?



I ran it on high (not max) for about 10 minutes, and it was comfortably warm at the back of the head. It has a step-back built in. You can select whether it steps back to 75% or 90% after 200 seconds on turbo. It arrives set at 75%.

Based on my experience with two different direct drive P60 drop-ins with this emitter, it generates a good deal of heat, so I expect it'll get good and hot pretty quickly. Of course, this light has a lot more metal mass than the hosts for my drop-ins.

Edit to add: I just did a step-down test. It ran for ~4 minutes and got warm, but not painfully warm, before stepping down to 75%.


----------



## MichaelAng (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

BUAHHAHAHA... i just got mine today here in Singapore.

Just tested at the shop where I got it, the brightness in this is CRAZY! And floody which is exactly what I am looking for...

I am not sure if a diffuser would ever be required for this light because the spill is quite wide on this one ..... 

Can't wait to fully charge the battery and try it again in the dark!


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Michael, don't forget your sunglasses .


----------



## kj2 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Could someone with the MT-G2 version post a picture (high quality) how it looks at night?


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Got mine today. Size comparison to Sky Ray King 4.









Longer than the King but much slimmer. Feels good to the hand. Less spill and warmer than the King. MT-G2 dwarfs the XM-L. oo:.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Hopefully someone (a good reviewer with access to this hardware?) could do a side-by-side comparison of the XM-L2 and MT-G2 shots.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

It's unlikely anyone can afford to rush out and buy both lights immediately. Waiting for a Selfbuilt review of both lights side by side may be quite a while, if ever. However, there is a very good beam profile comparison pic directly on Eagletac's website with relevant data. Certainly should be more than enough.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



johnjr said:


> Personally I really like the TM26 better and I think thats it's worth the extra money IMO, good luck in whatever you decide on.


A question, do you have both lights to compare with or are you just giving your opinion as to what you would prefer out of the two? 
Because IMO they are 2 different lights, the TM26 is about 3x the price and (except for length) it's bigger and heavier but for 3x the price it doesn't put out 3x the light or throw or have as nice a LED tint for color rendition, I would say the build quality would be the same, so I guess you'd have to weigh up whether 1000 lumens more the battery meter and an extra 100 meters throw for the TM26 is worth 3x the price.

Or you could buy 2 SX25L3 lights and have 5000 lumens with more throw for 1/3 less price of 1 TM26 - just joking


----------



## thijsco19 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Here a vid of this awesome light!


Credits go to SBFlashlightGuy.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



thijsco19 said:


> Here a vid of this awesome light!
> 
> 
> Credits go to SBFlashlightGuy.



Hope Fenix comes quick with the TK51. I first want to see a comparison between these two, before I order one.


----------



## houtex (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Wondering how this compares to the solarforce s2200?


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



houtex said:


> Wondering how this compares to the solarforce s2200?



They are two different light. The S2200 is a dedicated thrower with twice the head diameter while the SX25L3 is for medium throw in a compact body.

I'm also considering the S2200 for its good look and currently don't have any thrower in my collection.


----------



## orbital (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

^

What some people may not know is ET is really the industry leader in flat regulation
while NOT using PWM,,, this is so key on Lower modes, I could go on & on about this....

Other manufactures use PWM because that's all they can figure out,,, it's a cheap fix & the 'tint argument' is utterly ridiculous.

*EagleTac has all the basis covered on build quality, reflector design, circuitry & cutting edge emitters*
I buy something because it works, that's it.


----------



## OneBigDay (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

I read most of the thread but could have missed the answer to this...

Anyone see in the docs or know how it handles the 3x18650? For example is it safe to use diff capacity cells together or diff levels of depletion together - or is this basically in IMR territory to stay safe?

I don't have any way to balance charge a group of 3 cells, so I would like to know if this is an issue before considering this. That fat juicy MT-G2 is calling out  I love the narrower overall profile.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

Mix and match is generally not a good idea. Assuming they all start out with the same full charge the one with the lower amp capacity will stop the show when the protection circuit kicks in...at least thats what I would think. Right now I only have a 2 bay charger. My plan was/is to buy a 4 bay charger. But if not, I could charge them up...and the odd one separately. I will likely purchase 3 Eagletac 3400 batts along with the light.


----------



## OneBigDay (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Badbeams3 said:


> Mix and match is generally not a good idea. ...



Yes, understood. The zebralight 3x18650 light has the below text listed as a feature. This is a very useful feature and means a person doesn't have to fuss about the specific cell configuration. I was wondering if anybody knows if Eagletac has done something similar with this light or not.

Specs for S6330 (3x18650) --> "_Three independent battery power channel for ultimate battery safety and flexibility (mix and match any 1-3 batteries)_"

I much prefer the single emitter, narrower host profile of the Eagletac.


----------



## ShadowVlican (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



Mr. Tone said:


> We know that this light is not vaporware with 2 confirmed shipping notices. I am green with envy! I am almost tempted to stop checking in on this thread until after mine arrives from Goinggear, whenever they receive their shipment. 2300 OTF lumens in a light less than 2" diameter and 6" length is very impressive, to be sure. I can still remember how great it was when the XR-E started showing up in lights several years ago and we were getting over 100 lumens OTF from lights like Fenix L2D-CE and such. When we got to 200 lumens OTF it was unbelievable but now look at us!


ah.. the Fenix L2D-CE... still my daily light after all these years... i believe it's time to upgrade!

it is really unbelievable that technology has advanced so fast


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



ShadowVlican said:


> ah.. the Fenix L2D-CE... still my daily light after all these years...


I still use my L2D-CE every night for my commute home from work , but I've got to admit, lights this new Eagletac SX25L3 sure tempt me to upgrade.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



> "_Three independent battery power channel for ultimate battery safety and flexibility (mix and match any 1-3 batteries)_"



This doesn't mean you can run different capacity Li-ion cells safely. It means the light will work on 1, 2 or 3 cells. You still can't safely run a 2200mAh cell with a 3400mAh cell.


----------



## lintonindy (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*



donn_ said:


> This doesn't mean you can run different capacity Li-ion cells safely. It means the light will work on 1, 2 or 3 cells. You still can't safely run a 2200mAh cell with a 3400mAh cell.



I believe it actually does mean you can run different batteries in *that* light. Each battery controls one LED, all on independent circuits. So if you were to run only two cells then only two of the three LEDs would light up. I agree though, that it is not a good idea to do this in the ET because it is set up differently than the ZL that was mentioned. It is really not ideal for the ZL either due to the possibility of the emitters wearing out at different times. The ZL has a strange but neat set up.


----------



## lebox97 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

The SX25L3, like just about every other light, runs multiple batteries in series. 
Thus you need to use same "matched" mAh size/chemistry type/size/voltage condition etc batteries for best performance and safety... using only protected Li-ion cells will offer an added layer of safety. 
Using a reliable/good quality 2 bay charger should be fine for charging multiple cells as long as you let the charger terminate the charge properly for each cell. (ie don't interrupt the charging cycle until it completes).
(I would be leery of using 2 different 2-bay chargers for charging a set of batteries being used in 1 light as they may terminate at slightly different points)

The 3 cell-3 LED ZL S6330 is an anomaly and should not be confused with function of any other light - it uses 1 battery for driving *1* LED circuit, it's basically like having 3 lights within one body, each being powered separately from the other 2. (ie. 1 battery will only light 1 LED, 2 battery 2 LED, etc) thus battery matching is not needed/uncessary with the S6330, unless you want max output and runtimes from all 3 LED.

Cheers
Tod



OneBigDay said:


> Yes, understood. The zebralight 3x18650 light has the below text listed as a feature. This is a very useful feature and means a person doesn't have to fuss about the specific cell configuration. I was wondering if anybody knows if Eagletac has done something similar with this light or not.
> 
> Specs for S6330 (3x18650) --> "_Three independent battery power channel for ultimate battery safety and flexibility (mix and match any 1-3 batteries)_"
> 
> I much prefer the single emitter, narrower host profile of the Eagletac.


----------



## OneBigDay (Jul 16, 2013)

^ Thanks for that. That is helpful. I hadn't thought about the 3 emitter vs. 1 emitter design with regard to the power. In general I have avoided multiple cell Li-ion lights because it increases operator complexity (we could discuss all day long how much of a risk it really is). I was hoping somehow this light would have taken that on from the user in a similar way to the Zebralight. I thought maybe a layer of intelligence between a multiple cell setup and the LE (whether it be multiple emitters or a single emitter) might be making progress towards some kind of standard. Wishful thinking I guess.

I appreciate all who replied.


----------



## icehunter (Jul 16, 2013)

nkon.nl has been sold out for a few days, which means that some of you have been lucky enough to get this light. What high capacity batteries fit into this torch? Has anyone tried Pani 3400 NCR18650B for example?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 16, 2013)

icehunter said:


> nkon.nl has been sold out for a few days, which means that some of you have been lucky enough to get this light. What high capacity batteries fit into this torch? Has anyone tried Pani 3400 NCR18650B for example?



For what I know, he hasn't had it in stock.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 16, 2013)

> What high capacity batteries fit into this torch?



I'm running EagleTac 3400s. AW 3400s fit, but won't make contact without magnets.


----------



## orbital (Jul 16, 2013)

+

You need button top cells,, Just get three of the same ~ ok
also, the light has voltage protection built in & it works just fine.



:wave: Tod,, great light, the MT-G2 is the _*'Big Bad, Bug Eye emitter'*_ ....just nuts amount of light on Turbo!!
thanks again


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 18, 2013)

I got the MT-G2 SX25L3 in the mail today from Goinggear. I promptly unpackaged it and placed 3 freshly charged Xtar 2600 18650 batteries in it. The light is more compact than I expected, which is nice. I rotated the head counterclockwise a good amount so that it would come on in the lowest mode. I pressed the switch to be very pleased with a useable low mode with a very beautiful beam. The beam is one of the cleanest I have seen which I am sure is helped by the round emitter and also the light OP reflector.

Then I rotated the head slowly to the tighter position to find a nice medium mode. This will be useful, too. The high is bright for sure. When I got to high I wondered if I had inadvertently slipped past it and got to turbo. Nope, rotate a little farther until the head was completely tight and got smacked with 2300ish OTF lumens! This thing is bright my fellow CPFers.

The tint is very nice and consistent without the usual tint shift that occurs between the spill and hotspot of most LED lights. The tint is slightly cooler than most neutral white offerings but is still a pleasant neutral white IMO. I am quite pleased about this purchase and am looking forward to after dark to try it under non-sunny conditions!


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 18, 2013)

Some lights you buy, and after you use them for a bit you go yeah it's a good light but if you had your time again you probably wouldn't have bought it, I guess it comes from not Being able to handle them first and so making them a bit hit and miss. But after using this light I have no regrets its small compact VERY bright nice beam tint and having a great smooth wall of light.
some observations, take them as good bad or fact:

Its quite a heavy little light - but it doesn't bother me, good for heat sinking.
Beam is really only good out to 150 meters or less, but lights everything beautifully - I didn't buy it for a thrower just a general light - tint is just so daylight.
Beam is so smooth it really doesn't need a diffuser - got one in my kit - but beam still has great throw out to 70ish meters then smooths out to a wall.
It would have been nice if they could have made the front switch a little easier to find in the dark, like raising the body/switch a bit and or putting a beacon light around or in the rubber switch boot, which is why I'm glad I bought the kit because the holster is nice - but most of all I like having the tail switch because if you are in a hurry or can't find the front switch in the dark the tail switch is a double up switch that's easy to find - it can still tail stand and the light can be used like a tactical one with a thumb switch, and it's only is about 5mm longer than the normal tail cap - and I wanted the SS bezel to protect the lens.

If my opinion is of worth, its a great light and I highly recommend it :thumbsup: it feels like a custom light with the custom grunt OTF.


----------



## StudFreeman (Jul 18, 2013)

Glenn7 said:


> Some lights you buy, and after you use them for a bit you go yeah it's a good light but if you had your time again you probably wouldn't have bought it, I guess it comes from not Being able to handle them first and so making them a bit hit and miss. But after using this light I have no regrets its small compact VERY bright nice beam tint and having a great smooth wall of light.
> 
> If my opinion is of worth, its a great light and I highly recommend it :thumbsup: it feels like a custom light with the custom grunt OTF.



Stop it! I've been trying so hard not to buy any lights (and this light in particular) and you've shoved me closer to the precipice.


----------



## SuperDavid (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm going to need one of these lights! Wouldn't know where to start looking to get one into Australia!


----------



## __philippe (Jul 18, 2013)

SuperDavid said:


> I'm going to need one of these lights! Wouldn't know where to start looking to get one into Australia!



How about asking down under Glenn7 next door, two posts up above ...


----------



## SuperDavid (Jul 18, 2013)

__philippe said:


> How about asking down under Glenn7 next door, two posts up above ...


Nice one! thanks


----------



## drillbit (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got my SX25L3(MT-G), and I am impressed. Noticeably brighter then my Shadow SL-3, and a nicer tint, too. The booklet says to run button-top cells, but my Panasonic 18650PD cells work just fine.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 18, 2013)

I use these https://www.fasttech.com/products/1341105 they are the best built batteries I have ever bought (I have had callies customs,AW,and other well known Panasonic's) and I'm going to buy more - I measured them with calipers they are 70mm long and 18.7mm wide (at the widest point the pcb wire strip that bulges out a little 18.5mm where its not) they fit perfectly in the light, not only do they have the green shrink wrap they also have a nice thick clear plastic outer shell for protection, I haven't seen that on any other battery only one layer of plastic or heat wrap - not a bad price ether IMO 2 for $16.20 free post.

Edit: Cant really tell the difference between these https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...onic-ncr18650b-protected-rechargeable-3400mah 1 cent?

Edit again: Aaaaah just noticed the difference is the ones I bought will charge up to 4.35V - haven't noticed any difference to voltage using them, I'm charging them in a Xtar VP1 the one with blue digital read out and its terminating them @ 4.2V just the same as any other batter I use in it - I guess they can be handy to have if I want/need to whack extra higher charge.


----------



## MichaelAng (Jul 18, 2013)

This is the most powerful light I have in my collection. Really useful when I use it in the field while doing nite kite flying.

I found a little design flaw. The on-off button is kind of hard of locate in the dark. Now I am aiming to get the kit so that I will have that rear button for use.

Anyone found the diffuser useful for this light?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jul 19, 2013)

MichaelAng said:


> This is the most powerful light I have in my collection. Really useful when I use it in the field while doing nite kite flying.
> 
> I found a little design flaw. The on-off button is kind of hard of locate in the dark. Now I am aiming to get the kit so that I will have that rear button for use.
> 
> Anyone found the diffuser useful for this light?



Okay, flying a kite at night . . . :thinking:

Finding the side button in the dark is a common complaint with all the ET lights that have the same side button. 

You cannot purchase the kit separately. In order to use the rear clicky, the SX25L3 has to already have the wiring inside, which yours doesn't.

There can be no possible need for a diffuser on one of the floodiest lights in existence.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 19, 2013)

MichaelAng said:


> This is the most powerful light I have in my collection. Really useful when I use it in the field while doing nite kite flying.
> 
> I found a little design flaw. The on-off button is kind of hard of locate in the dark. Now I am aiming to get the kit so that I will have that rear button for use.
> 
> Anyone found the diffuser useful for this light?


As far as i know you have to have bought the light with the kit in the first place, and I have been told by a dealer you can't add the kit after the fact because 1 the bezel on the non kit model isn't threaded on the bezel and 2 the body on the kit model has an extra negative terminal running thought the body so the rear button works, a pain I know and that's why I got the kit as IMO even for the extra $40 for the 5 filters (RGBY & diffuser) a holster the SS bezel and the extra rear button was worth it to me coz its like a custom light in size and output for half the price - and at least with the extras you can go backwards if you choose but not forward - but money limitations and needs govan our choice/need of course. 

I tried the diffuser and thought it probably doesn't need it because of the nice wide beam and the warm tint that doesn't give back as much glare as white tints seem to, but you could try and source a rubber/plastic slide on defuser if you wanted.
To overcome the hard to find button in the dark you could glue a trit each side of the button.


----------



## Gravitron (Jul 19, 2013)

I notice some owners are reporting the light throws less than 150 meters.EagleTac is generally conservative when it comes to posting output and throw figures... is that not the case with this light? I was hoping for something near 250 meters. I have a MT-G2 dropin and know firsthand that it is a tremendous flooder producing prodigious amounts of near tint-perfect lumens. Maybe I had my hopes set too high.
Have any lucky owners of this light taken any estimates of its throw? It's supposed to have a lux reading around 25k.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jul 19, 2013)

Found this on the youtubes...


----------



## JohnSmith (Jul 19, 2013)

Beamshots of MT-G2:


----------



## JohnSmith (Jul 19, 2013)

Beamshots of XM-L2:


----------



## PhatPhil (Jul 19, 2013)

Wonder if Eagletac will do a Turbo head for this flashlight - like the SX25L2 and MX25L2

Just read SelfBuilt's thread - http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?363858


----------



## vaughnsphotoart (Jul 19, 2013)

Got mine yesterday from GoingGear. First impression was "this is smaller than I expected"... it's a very usable size. Quality is top notch on everything I can observe. I got the kit version, primarily for the bezel, but I am warming to the tail switch.

I took it out in the yard last night to test, and I couldn't be more pleased. Tint is gorgeous, nice natural color rendition of foliage and the like. Definitely a WALL of light on the higher modes. The lower modes are perfectly spaced for my preferences... low is "around the house" low, and medium is perfect for normal around the yard or camp use. 

I agree with the comments about the switch being hard to find in the dark though... I may try to do some sort of GITD or trit solution. 

I think this light is going to get a LOT of use.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 19, 2013)

vaughnsphotoart said:


> I think this light is going to get a LOT of use.



Me too is interested in buying this light..I want to replace my Fenix ​​TK35 with this new EagleTac.
Undecided about what type of led but I think that most flood (MT-G2) is the one for me, but I was hoping to throw a few more meters.
Each impression of use of this flashlight is very useful for me.
My Fenix ​​TK35 throws 340 meters declared, this EagleTac 317 meters.
Visibility is good in the last meters?

Translated with Google translator


----------



## pinhead (Jul 19, 2013)

I found an EagleTac SX25L3 review here: http://translate.google.com/transla...-eagletac-sx25l3-mt-g2-p0-2750-led-lumen.221/


----------



## Stefano (Jul 19, 2013)

pinhead said:


> I found an EagleTac SX25L3 review here: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.helle-taschenlampen.de%2Fthreads%2Freview-eagletac-sx25l3-xm-l2-1505-led-lumen-und-eagletac-sx25l3-mt-g2-p0-2750-led-lumen.221%2F



Many thanks !


----------



## MichaelAng (Jul 19, 2013)

I can tell you for a fact. If you are looking for a thrower, this is NOT it. But this is a great flooder!

In my collection, nothing beats my Olight as a thrower todate. easily 700meter.



Stefano said:


> Me too is interested in buying this light..I want to replace my Fenix ​​TK35 with this new EagleTac.
> Undecided about what type of led but I think that most flood (MT-G2) is the one for me, but I was hoping to throw a few more meters.
> Each impression of use of this flashlight is very useful for me.
> My Fenix ​​TK35 throws 340 meters declared, this EagleTac 317 meters.
> ...


----------



## Stefano (Jul 19, 2013)

MichaelAng said:


> I can tell you for a fact. If you are looking for a thrower, this is NOT it. But this is a great flooder!
> 
> In my collection, nothing beats my Olight as a thrower todate. easily 700meter.



I do not seek a thrower but I would not buy something that has less thrower of TK35.
This German review has some interesting beamshot.

(translated with google translator)


----------



## Stefano (Jul 19, 2013)

Stefano said:


> I do not seek a thrower but I would not buy something that has less thrower of TK35.
> This German review has some interesting beamshot.
> 
> (translated with google translator)



I found on the same site of Beamshot of TK35 (820 lumens version)

http://www.flashlight-blog.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/IMG_1584.jpg

Eagletac SX25L3 MT G2 (the same place)

http://www.securedsector.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Review-EagleTac-SX25L3-062.jpg

The difference is remarkable.
But I would impressions of those who have the EagleTac how it behaves distance of 200-300 m
Beamshot would be appreciated.

Translated with Google translator


----------



## romteb (Jul 20, 2013)

From the german review measurments:

"EagleTac SX25L3 MT-G2: 26660 lux @ 1m"

Higher throw than the rated specs wich is often the case with eagletac.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have to admit the more I use this light it's turning me into a tint snob of which I wasn't before, which is OK it just makes me pick it up first but it now makes most of my other lights tints look sickly green yellow purple or anemic white :green: :sick2:

I suppose its good :thinking: but bad, anybody wanna buy some lights :laughing:


----------



## SuperDavid (Jul 21, 2013)

I ordered mine with your advice! Hopefully I can be a tint snob too!


----------



## Stefano (Jul 21, 2013)

Tomorrow maybe I can order the EagleTac from a local seller, People who have already bought the EagleTac can say of opinions on throwing on 250-300 yards ?
My fear is that similar to the Fenix TK45, that is too much flow..on youtube there are still a few movies on this torch and even fewer that show use in outdoor.
Thanks for any comments.

Translated with Google translator


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 21, 2013)

Gravitron said:


> I notice some owners are reporting the light throws less than 150 meters.EagleTac is generally conservative when it comes to posting output and throw figures... is that not the case with this light? I was hoping for something near 250 meters. I have a MT-G2 dropin and know firsthand that it is a tremendous flooder producing prodigious amounts of near tint-perfect lumens. Maybe I had my hopes set too high.
> Have any lucky owners of this light taken any estimates of its throw? It's supposed to have a lux reading around 25k.


I'm responding to this as I have had a few PM's and don't want the blame for anybodies over expectations 

I guess its down to perceived throw, it definitely does throw OK, it's just to my eyes neutral or warm beams seem to get soaked up (absorbed) by the surroundings greens/browns/yellows etc which is why it is relaxing like daylight to the eyes, where as bright vivid glary white leds (on the blue/purple end of the spectrum) seem to reflect light off surfaces more than be absorbed which gives a perceived brighter surface area (or bounce back).

I don't remember where I read it but someone measured this light as having 26000+ lux (that's more than EagleTac claims and EagleTac are known for under stating their numbers) so lux is lux so it will throw as much as any 26000+ lux light, but you will have the benefit of tons of flood as well - that too I think tricks the eye with throw, lights with little to no spill give the illusion of more throw (tunnel vision effect) giving your mind less to focus on so thinking you are seeing further where as floody beams let you take in more area or data (for the eye/mind to process) 

Hope this has made some scene

:sweat: :thinking:


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 21, 2013)

Hope they made the reflector a little shallower for wider spill. I find it tunnel vision for me.

A little nitpick but I'm still amazed the light it puts out in a compact package. 

And this is my first Neutral light so I'm still getting used to the tint coz all my lights are cools (preferred).


----------



## Stefano (Jul 22, 2013)

I was able to order the torch, maybe tomorrow arrives at its destination.
I'll be happy to post here my impressions and some Beamshot, convinced me the color and performance.
Too bad that tomorrow there will be a full moon, but I think I will Beamshot in a very dense forest and the moon in there should not disturb much.
I bought with three batteries EagleTac 3400, they all say that batteries are valid, until now I have only used AW and AmpMax..
I think if this torch has throw as TK35 is enough for me and I'll be happy

Terrible translation by Google Translator


----------



## easilyled (Jul 22, 2013)

For all those in doubt about whether the MT-G2 version throws as much as they'd ideally like, here's an idea, buy both the XM-L2 and the MT-G2 versions, then you're covered!


----------



## Stefano (Jul 22, 2013)

easilyled said:


> For all those in doubt about whether the MT-G2 version throws as much as they'd ideally like, here's an idea, buy both the XM-L2 and the MT-G2 versions, then you're covered!



A good idea but better to try to stay calm  Manufacturers of torches are wringing too fast for my finances...

I heard a little while ago one particular, my seller told me that the torch (MT-G2) has no chrome bezel.
I thought a mistake, or the chrome bezel was a most recent production, instead he then told me that the chrome bezel is only in the "kit version"
I am writing this particular because others may wonder why their EagleTac has arrived without chrome bezel ..

Translation by Google Translator


----------



## __philippe (Jul 22, 2013)

I understand EagleTac is currently offering 4 (four) distinctly packaged configurations of their recent SX25L3 model, listed hereafter in increasing price order:


SX25L3 XM-L2 U2 - Base
SX25L3 MT-G2 - Base
SX25L3 XM-L2 U2 - Kit
SX25L3 MT-G2 - Kit
Besides the components included in the *Base* configuration:

Flashlight
Lanyard
spare O-rings
manual
the* Kit *includes the following additions:

accessory clicky switch tail cap
set of R G Y B screw-on filters
white screw-on diffuser
SS screw-on crenelated bezel ring
nylon holster
Sample illustrated offer from EU: http://tinyurl.com/lbtqpu2

Observed EU prices for configurations #2, #3 and #4 are respectively about 12%, 30%, and 40% higher relative to base configuration #1.

Cheers,

__philippe

_____________________________________________________________________________
NOTE
*Currently*, Base and Kit configurations are stand-alone lights.
Components from the Kit light configuration are NOT adaptable to the Base light configuration


----------



## Stefano (Jul 22, 2013)

__philippe said:


> I understand EagleTac is currently offering 4 (four) distinctly packaged versions of their recent SX25L3 model:
> listed hereafter in increasing price order:
> 
> cut
> ...



Thanks for details.
For me, the basic version is good, too bad only for aesthetics, chrome bezel is really very nice and it also seems to protect from falling.
I took a little while ago the basic version and three batteries EagleTac by an Italian seller at a great price, if it had been available I would have taken the kit but I did not want to wait until September to get the kit version.
Now I'm curious to try the torch, I wonder if I will be comfortable with this shape and size I've never had anything like it, but only TK35 you hold in a different way.

Translation by Google Translator


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 22, 2013)

don.gwapo said:


> Hope they made the reflector a little shallower for wider spill. I find it tunnel vision for me.
> 
> A little nitpick but I'm still amazed the light it puts out in a compact package.
> 
> And this is my first Neutral light so I'm still getting used to the tint coz all my lights are cools (preferred).



Wow I wouldn't have said this light gives tunnel vision to me, but it does have a pretty deep reflector - After I read this I went and screwed the supplied diffuser on and it does get rid of any tunnel vision by making the spill come back to almost the side of the bezel. I don't know if you have the kit one, so I looked online for a 47mm slide on diffuser but so far no luck. might have to make one.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 22, 2013)

BTW Aussies can now get them @ ledtorchshop.___.au for $150 for non kit model - but be aware photos they are showing are the kit model (SS bezel).


----------



## __philippe (Jul 22, 2013)

Stefano said:


> ...too bad only for aesthetics, *chrome *bezel is really very nice and it also seems to protect from falling...



Salve, Stefano 

Minor nitpick: the kit screw-on bezel is actually made of *Stainless Steel *(SS / Aciaio inossidabile / Edelstahl) rather than chrome, 
unless it's chrome plated over SS ?...

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## Stefano (Jul 22, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Salve, Stefano
> 
> Minor nitpick: the kit screw-on bezel is actually made of *Stainless Steel *(SS / Aciaio inossidabile / Edelstahl) rather than chrome,
> unless it's chrome plated over SS ?...
> ...



Thanks Philippe for the clarification, I have explained bad, maybe I should say chrome appearance 

Steel is correct term

Translation by Google Translator


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 22, 2013)

easilyled said:


> For all those in doubt about whether the MT-G2 version throws as much as they'd ideally like, here's an idea, buy both the XM-L2 and the MT-G2 versions, then you're covered!


That's an evil idea, Daniel! :devil:


----------



## easilyled (Jul 22, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's an evil idea, Daniel! :devil:



In all seriousness, I am quite tempted to do just that Dave. For such a portable form factor, the XM-L2 throws really well and the MT-G2 outputs a serious amount of light. The price is not all that prohibitive.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 22, 2013)

easilyled said:


> In all seriousness, I am quite tempted to do just that Dave. For such a portable form factor, the XM-L2 throws really well and the MT-G2 outputs a serious amount of light. The price is not all that prohibitive.


Spoken like a true flashaholic, Daniel. 

I wouldn't be surprised if I eventually end up doing the same thing. I've been waiting for Selfbuilt to publish a review of this light before making a purchase, but the more posts get added to this thread, the more I want to just go out and buy the MT-G2 version right now! :naughty:


----------



## __philippe (Jul 22, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> ... I've been waiting for Selfbuilt to publish a review of this light before making a purchase, but the more posts get added to this thread,
> _*the more I want to just go out and buy the MT-G2 version right now!*_


Ttskkk, you really must broaden your horizon...

To cover all bases, any well-bred flashaholic has to secure at the very least :

One *SX25L3 XM-L2 U2 *- (in* Basic *configuration) AND one *SX25L3 MT-G2 *- (in *Kit* configuration)

(Pity the Kit components can't be swapped freely between the two configurations... 
but never mind, such petty pecuniary considerations are below sophisticated connoisseurs concerns... )


See post #219 for all the gory config details....:devil:

__philippe


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 22, 2013)

Glenn7 said:


> Wow I wouldn't have said this light gives tunnel vision to me, but it does have a pretty deep reflector - After I read this I went and screwed the supplied diffuser on and it does get rid of any tunnel vision by making the spill come back to almost the side of the bezel. I don't know if you have the kit one, so I looked online for a 47mm slide on diffuser but so far no luck. might have to make one.



The deep reflector may give some throw but you'll have narrow spill thus giving a tunnel vision (to me). Or I'm just used on my lights which has a wide spills compare to this. 

Got the base kit coz I like smooth head. Might buy the accessory when its available, if they make one for the base kit.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 22, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Ttskkk, you really must broaden your horizon...
> 
> To cover all bases, any well-bred flashaholic has to secure at the very least :
> 
> ...


I should have been more precise - I am most definitely going to buy the MT-G2 kit version! I've always bought the kits for my other EagleTac lights, and in the case of this light, I want the additional tail switch. Later, when I almost certainly add the XM-L2 version, I will get it non-kit.

I will likely place the order tonight, after I review my current stock of 18650 batteries to see if I need to order any more.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 22, 2013)

don.gwapo said:


> The deep reflector may give some throw but you'll have narrow spill thus giving a tunnel vision (to me).



Ah, so that's what you mean by tunnel vision. I understand now. 
You should try looking looking at the beam from an Aspheric light (or laser) for a truly narrow beam.


----------



## __philippe (Jul 22, 2013)

don.gwapo said:


> Got the base kit coz I like smooth head. _*Might buy the accessory when its available, if they make one for the base kit*_.



Wouldn't count on it, am afraid...(see post #219 for the currently available SX25L3 configurations)

The cunning devils at EagleTac have designed their Kit components purposedly so they are NOT swappable to the Basic configuration...:shakehead

The R G B Y filters, white diffuser and crenelated SS ring included in the Kit config are all "screw-on" type, designed to mate exclusively 
with the 47mm threaded bezel head on the Kit light. Same goes for the accessory tail-end switch : Kit config only.

Clever marketing ploy ? :thinking:

__philippe


----------



## donn_ (Jul 22, 2013)

Holsters are already available for $10-11. I got one from Longhorn Tactical, but Illumination Gear also lists it. IG also lists a $33 diffuser and lens kit as "coming soon."


----------



## __philippe (Jul 22, 2013)

donn_ said:


> Holsters are already available for $10-11. I got one from Longhorn Tactical, but Illumination Gear also lists it. IG also lists a $33 diffuser and lens kit as "coming soon."



Holsters are a cinch to swap between models, of course;
Quite a trick, however, to fit *threaded* RGBY Kit lenses components on the smooth *non-threaded *bezel of the Basic config light...

__philippe


----------



## donn_ (Jul 22, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Quite tricky, however, to fit *threaded* RGBY Kit lenses components on the smooth *non-threaded *bezel of the Basic config light...



Not really. The smooth bezel comes right off, and a threaded one could replace it. They could also do it with a friction fit threaded holder.


----------



## __philippe (Jul 22, 2013)

They could, indeed, but will they ? Guess EagleTac is really after selling as many whole "KIT" configured lights as possible...but let's wait and see...

__philippe


----------



## donn_ (Jul 22, 2013)

They make and sell add-on lens kits for at least two other lights.

BTW...the holster is unique to this light. None of their other models will fit in it.


----------



## __philippe (Jul 22, 2013)

Re holsters model fit : I meant swapping between the two SX25L3 models (Base and Kit).

As far as predicting whether EagleTac intends selling their SX25L3 KIT components piecemeal or otherwise, 
your guess is just a good as mine...these models have barely started trickling onto dealers shelves, so time only will tell.

My OP #219 is simply reporting a recent offer found on one specific EU dealership, which is currently listing 4 distinct, 
complete SX25L3 configurations, but no separate accessories. I have no preference one way or another, just pointing possible caveats to prospective buyers.

Beyond that factual report, we are still free to engage in some idle conjectures and speculations, Aren't We All ? 

__philippe


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 22, 2013)

I just ordered an MT-G2 kit light. Based on past history with this vendor, I should have the light Friday, or maybe even Thursday if I'm lucky. I'll post initial thoughts once I've played with it!


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jul 22, 2013)

Glenn7 said:


> I have to admit the more I use this light it's turning me into a tint snob of which I wasn't before, which is OK it just makes me pick it up first but it now makes most of my other lights tints look sickly green yellow purple or anemic white :green: :sick2:
> 
> I suppose its good :thinking: but bad, anybody wanna buy some lights :laughing:



Wait until you experience a Nichia 219 led light.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jul 22, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Wait until you experience a Nichia 219 led light.



Wait until a Nichia 219 LED user experiences a 2400 lumen light.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jul 23, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> Wait until a Nichia 219 LED user experiences a 2400 lumen light.



 Yes and then they will go  after they see it in action - and if they say just use a multi led job it still won't compete with throw/output/heat management/runtime - and it costs less than a multi dropin.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 23, 2013)

Good to know that a diffuser and lens kit will be available soon for the base model. Thanks!

Slipped-on and not screw-on for the upcoming kit maybe?



easilyled said:


> You should try looking looking at the beam from an Aspheric light (or laser) for a truly narrow beam.



Got that one with my Led Lenser P7. .


----------



## easilyled (Jul 23, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> I just ordered an MT-G2 kit light. Based on past history with this vendor, I should have the light Friday, or maybe even Thursday if I'm lucky. I'll post initial thoughts once I've played with it!



Congratulations Dave, I'll look forward to your opinions and pictures. The European site has been out of stock of the MT-G2 version and I'm waiting until they're back in stock again which supposedly won't be long (as they're due on the 24th July).


----------



## Stefano (Jul 23, 2013)

My EagleTac MT-G2 has arrived today!

The batteries are charging, I took a picture comparison with the Fenix ​​TK35.


http://

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Beamshot nothing for the moment, but those interested can see a few more photos here.
I'm doing a little review on the forum cpf Italian, is currently incomplete.

http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=5864

short url : http://goo.gl/GRQ9nb


----------



## Stefano (Jul 23, 2013)

I tried the Eagletac for a minute now a flashlight in the house and a moment in the garden.
I must say I am very impressed, great color and great performance!

I've updated the review with the latest photos, missing only the Beamshot.

small review: http://goo.gl/GRQ9nb

Translated with Google translator


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jul 23, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> Wait until a Nichia 219 LED user experiences a 2400 lumen light.



Done and done. Two Kerberos quad Nichia 219 P60 drop-ins, 1,100 lumens OTF each. What's the big deal?  1 hour 30 min to 40 lumens without the step down  (not that I would run it this way.)


----------



## KarstGhost (Jul 24, 2013)

Could anyone post a pic of the eagletac next to a TM15?


----------



## Stefano (Jul 25, 2013)

KarstGhost said:


> Could anyone post a pic of the eagletac next to a TM15?



Sorry, I do not have a TM15.
I read that the size and the weight of TM15 are superior to EagleTac.

Specifications: 
Dimensions:
Length: 6.22" (158 mm)
Bezel Diameter: 2.36" (60 mm)
Body Diameter: 1.96" (50 mm)
Weight (Excluding batteries): 15.76 oz. (447 g)

Translated with Google translator


----------



## thijsco19 (Jul 25, 2013)

The eagletac is smaller and lighter then the TM15.


----------



## MBentz (Jul 25, 2013)

So would this light be recommended as a flood light? How far do out do you think it can reach as well?


----------



## PhatPhil (Jul 25, 2013)

MBentz said:


> So would this light be recommended as a flood light? How far do out do you think it can reach as well?



Specs say 347 yards / 317 meters.

What lights to you own to compare to?


----------



## MBentz (Jul 25, 2013)

PhatPhil said:


> Specs say 347 yards / 317 meters.
> 
> What lights to you own to compare to?



As of right now, just an older Eagletac T20C2. I have an Armytek Predator 2.5 Pro on the way, but that is obviously geared towards just throw.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 25, 2013)

The good news: I got the light today and it's very nice and REALLY bright.

The bad news: the vendor accidentally shipped me the non-kit version of the light, so it's going back for an exchange.

At least I had a few minutes of fun.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 25, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> The good news: I got the light today and it's very nice and REALLY bright.
> 
> The bad news: the vendor accidentally shipped me the non-kit version of the light, so it's going back for an exchange.
> 
> At least I had a few minutes of fun.



That's bad luck Dave. I can tell from my Vinhnguyen drop-ins just how bright the MT-G2 can be. (should be even brighter in this light) Hopefully you'll have your kit-version light before long. The European site still don't have the MT-G2 version in stock unfortunately


----------



## PhatPhil (Jul 26, 2013)

MBentz said:


> As of right now, just an older Eagletac T20C2. I have an Armytek Predator 2.5 Pro on the way, but that is obviously geared towards just throw.



Beamshots comparison

T20C2 - http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/eagletac/3085-review-eagletac-t20c2-xm-l-max-550-lumen.html

SX25L3 - http://www.helle-taschenlampen.de/t...-eagletac-sx25l3-mt-g2-p0-2750-led-lumen.221/


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 26, 2013)

It's strange that this chinese light seems only to be in stock in the US. I always get hit by import duty when ordering from US to UK, which also means waiting over a month for customs to process the package. I guess I'll wait for a Hong Kong/China or EU supplier.


----------



## PhatPhil (Jul 26, 2013)

monkeyboy said:


> It's strange that this chinese light seems only to be in stock in the US. I always get hit by import duty when ordering from US to UK, which also means waiting over a month for customs to process the package. I guess I'll wait for a Hong Kong/China or EU supplier.



I'm in the same boat. Strange that there seems to be a lack of HK dealers with this light in stock.


----------



## __philippe (Jul 26, 2013)

monkeyboy said:


> It's strange that this chinese light seems only to be in stock in the US. I always get hit by import duty when ordering from US to UK, which also means waiting over a month for customs to process the package. I guess I'll wait for a Hong Kong/China or EU supplier.


Checked with your Dutch uncle yet ?...

http://eu.nkon.nl/catalogsearch/result/?q=sx25l3+gx25a3

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## PhatPhil (Jul 26, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Checked with your Dutch uncle yet ?...
> 
> http://eu.nkon.nl/catalogsearch/result/?q=sx25l3+gx25a3
> 
> ...



They still don't have stock of the MT-G2 kit version


----------



## __philippe (Jul 26, 2013)

PhatPhil said:


> They still don't have stock of the MT-G2 kit version



"Even Geduld a.u.b", as they are fond of saying say over there...
(At least, the CREE XM-L2 U2 LED (cool + neutral) base versions are available,...or were, last last time I checked)

__philippe


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Philippe but none of the MT-G2 versions seem to be in stock. Confusingly, they say that they will have them in on the 24th july. It won't kill me to wait though as it doesn't get properly dark here in scotland until 11pm at night.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 26, 2013)

monkeyboy said:


> Thanks Philippe but none of the MT-G2 versions seem to be in stock. Confusingly, they say that they will have them in on the 24th july. It won't kill me to wait though as it doesn't get properly dark here in scotland until 11pm at night.


For the latest info, the best thing to do is email NKON. Normally he answers really quick. Last time I'd send a email to him was around 11pm, and had a answer back 15 minutes later


----------



## MBentz (Jul 26, 2013)

PhatPhil said:


> Beamshots comparison
> 
> T20C2 - http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/eagletac/3085-review-eagletac-t20c2-xm-l-max-550-lumen.html
> 
> SX25L3 - http://www.helle-taschenlampen.de/t...-eagletac-sx25l3-mt-g2-p0-2750-led-lumen.221/



Thank you for the links. You linked the updated T20C2 Mark II while I have the older T20C2 from 2009 however. My SX25L3 is on the way though, and should be a nice upgrade in terms of throw AND flood. I guess the T20C2 is about to be relegated to glove box duty!


----------



## RCantor (Aug 1, 2013)

For those of you who like the tint of the MT-G2 version, Any idea which tint bin or CCT it is?


----------



## donn_ (Aug 1, 2013)

RCantor said:


> For those of you who like the tint of the MT-G2 version, Any idea which tint bin or CCT it is?



It's a P0 at 5000K.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 1, 2013)

RCantor said:


> For those of you who like the tint of the MT-G2 version, Any idea which tint bin or CCT it is?




This photo can speak  


http://

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## StudFreeman (Aug 1, 2013)

nice 

Has anyone seen shots with the diffuser?


----------



## nikita.filukov (Aug 3, 2013)

StudFreeman said:


> nice
> 
> Has anyone seen shots with the diffuser?




Without diffuser:







With diffuser:





Link : http://loupiotesaddict.pro-forums.fr/t1077-loupiotes-de-delichoc45


----------



## holylight (Aug 3, 2013)

Stefano said:


> This photo can speak
> 
> 
> http://
> ...



Very useful beam wall of lights


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 5, 2013)

I've just placed my order for the MT-G2 non-kit version with NKON.nl which is in stock now. Thanks for the suggestions kj2 and Phillipe. 

I previously came across a german website with this in stock, but didn't order with them as they don't acknowledge the existence of Scotland or the UK (only England and Ireland).


----------



## PhatPhil (Aug 5, 2013)

monkeyboy said:


> I've just placed my order for the MT-G2 non-kit version with NKON.nl which is in stock now. Thanks for the suggestions kj2 and Phillipe.
> 
> I previously came across a german website with this in stock, but didn't order with them as they don't acknowledge the existence of Scotland or the UK (only England and Ireland).



Good to see a fellow Scot on here


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 5, 2013)

monkeyboy said:


> I've just placed my order for the MT-G2 non-kit version with NKON.nl which is in stock now. Thanks for the suggestions kj2 and Phillipe.
> 
> I previously came across a german website with this in stock, but didn't order with them as they don't acknowledge the existence of Scotland or the UK (only England and Ireland).



My grandmother was born in Edinburgh and moved to the US just before WW I. Once we were talking about the "Old Country" and I inferred that she was English. The hair on the head of this sweet little old lady literally stood on end and she firmly told me: "You can call me British, but NEVER call me English!" I also learned that you don't inadvertently buy a Royal Stewart tartan table runner for a Mackenzie! 

To get back OT, I don't have a need for a light with this much output at the moment, but when I do this will be on my short list. Of course by then, who knows what outputs will be available.


----------



## StudFreeman (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks nikita.filukov. Great shots and impressions in the review to which you linked, too.


----------



## SuperDavid (Aug 8, 2013)

I got my light today!!
I ordered the kit version, but they sent me the non kit version with the different lenses. 
It took 20 days to get here and I'll probably have to muck around sending it back and waiting for a replacement. I guess I might get what I ordered in another 40 days from when I find out what the light shop will do.
So disappointed.


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 8, 2013)

My light came yesterday! (MT-G2 non-kit) Only 2 days from netherlands to UK with nkon.nl. I'll definitely order from them again in the future.

Overall, I'm very pleased with the light. It's smaller and throws better than I had expected. It matches my Der Wichtel triple XM-L in terms of output and also has less power consumption. The throw is actually slightly better than the DW but with less spill. 

Pros
-Very small for a 3x18650 light with such high output
-Well chosen modes (the lowest mode is more like 2 lumens not 20 as advertised)
-Better throw than expected
-single emitter gives smooth beam pattern and spill
-well priced

Cons
-The low battery warning is annoying, I'd rather it had a separate led indicator or just didn't have a warning at all
-It gets extremely hot with continuous use on high even with the 25% kick-down. I'd imagine it could burn you if you switched it on and set it down indoors.
-the cut outs on the body are a little uncomfortable to hold, they could be smoother
-there are far too many flashing modes. Fast SOS is too fast and indecipherable, slow SOS is too slow. 
-I think the programming feature is unnecessary. I'd never use "tactical mode" or 10% throttle mode.
-the head rotation becomes gritty when you turn it fast.
-some missing specs of ano on the knurling.


----------



## mattheww50 (Aug 8, 2013)

I've also had mine for a few days. Yes, the light really is surprisingly small. Makes my Sunwayman V60C look large, and my Supbeam X40 looks huge by comparison. The SX25L3 is actually a little shorter than my XT11. I think it is probably about a small as you can make a 3X 18650 powered light. The SX25L3 does tend to heat up in a hurry. Lots of power in the LED (~30 watts at full power), and relatively little mass in the flashlight. Very broad beam (and nice tint) compared to either the V60 or X40, but great for more general purpose lighting. Just point it at the ceiling and it really lights up the room.

One thing I haven't seen much about are the plastic tubes that come with the light. Nothing about them in the instructin book. They appear to be for for use with CR123's to prevent them from rattling around inside the light. Put two CR123's in each tube and then install in the carrier. I haven't noticed any difference in light output between the CR123's and 18650's, so the light appears to be fully regulated. 

Do wish the switch was easier to find in the dark.

I suspect the reason we aren't seeing the light from the Far East Dealers is EagleTac is attempting some 'retail' price maintenance. I really haven't seen any significant discounting anywhere. Get the maximum revenue out from the 'early adopters', and then trade margins for market share later. Fortunately even at full retail, the light seems to be excellent 'value'. My guess is the light will turn up with the Far East sellers evenutally, but that's probably a couple months away still.


----------



## StudFreeman (Aug 8, 2013)

monkeyboy said:


> Pros
> -Very small for a 3x18650 light with such high output
> -Well chosen modes (the lowest mode is more like 2 lumens not 20 as advertised)
> -Better throw than expected
> ...


monkeyboy,
Do the threads have any gunk in them? Try wiping both body and head threads with a soft rag. I'd be surprised/disappointed if poor machining was the root cause of gritty threads considering Eagletac's rep.

The one reason I've held off buying, really, is because I've had a not-so-good experience with a light that used bare Al threads plus head rotation for modes.


----------



## TronPlayer (Aug 8, 2013)

StudFreeman said:


> monkeyboy,
> Do the threads have any gunk in them? Try wiping both body and head threads with a soft rag. I'd be surprised/disappointed if poor machining was the root cause of gritty threads considering Eagletac's rep.
> 
> The one reason I've held off buying, really, is because I've had a not-so-good experience with a light that used bare Al threads plus head rotation for modes.




I'm not a big fan of rotating head lights for the same reason. On the GX25A3, I too experienced the gritty threads and also flickering in the output. I think there are microscopic thread burs when the light is new that create this gunk/gritty material. The good news is that this clears up over time if you clean the threads after every use (I use DeoxIT). Also, be mindful to only use a small amount of lube on the o-ring as too much tends to work it's way down the very course threads and add to the problem.


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes I've cleaned and re-greased the threads but that doesn't seem to help at all. It's something I've noticed before with bare aluminium threads. 
I'd prefer a magnetic ring but this is OK really.

UPDATE:
The gritty threads problem has been solved. Studfreeman suggested that I use something other than silicone grease on the bare aluminium threads. 
I'm now using Finish line teflon grease (100% synthetic) on the head threads and it's now much smoother. There's a lot of conflicting information on the web about whether or not this grease is good for o-rings though. Some say it's not and others say it is.


----------



## RCantor (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone want to compare these two?

EagleTac SX25L3 MT-G2 P0 LED 2750 Lumen 6 x CR123 / 3x 18650 
http://goinggear.com/eagle-tac-sx25l3-mt-g2-p0-led-2750-lumen-6-x-cr123-3x-18650.html

Niwalker Black Vostro BK-FA02 CREE MT-G2 2420 Lumen 4x18650 NW
http://edcplus.com/niwalker-black-v...1.html?zenid=fc45cb3ab82e413a18043abe69cf8625

They both have this huge gap between ~200 Lm and ~1000 Lm


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Aug 13, 2013)

RCantor said:


> Anyone want to compare these two?
> 
> EagleTac SX25L3 MT-G2 P0 LED 2750 Lumen 6 x CR123 / 3x 18650
> http://goinggear.com/eagle-tac-sx25l3-mt-g2-p0-led-2750-lumen-6-x-cr123-3x-18650.html
> ...


Selfbuilt did reviews on both.


----------



## RCantor (Aug 13, 2013)

AngryDaddyBird said:


> Selfbuilt did reviews on both.



Duh, missed his review on the Eagletac, saw it on Crelant and Niwalker. Infinitely variable is a great thing for a light of this power. Too bad the Crelant has so many flaws.

Thanks, *AngryDaddyBird*


----------



## LSX (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been posted. For those who have already got an SX25L3 have any of you measured the tailcap current? I am trying to see how these are driven compared to the one I put in an X8 host which I have now given to a friend. This is my leading contender for a MT-G2 light to replace the one I modded and gave away.


----------



## lebox97 (Aug 14, 2013)

:welcome:

The SX25L3 uses a *5amp* driver.

Measuring tailcap amps/current won't tell you anything about LED drive current, 
it only tells what the load/circuit is pulling out of the batteries (less any resistance you have introduced when measuring it), and, does not tell you how efficient the circuit is.

But for those that want to know - the ET C5000 ST MT-G2 driver pulls approx 2.7amps from a full set (12.6v) 18650 batteries, and 4.2amps from the set of 18650 batteries right before low volt protection trips (at around 6.7v or lower) by either the light or the batteries.

A reason why one needs to use good quality cells in high output devices, the cheap cells just cannot handle the 4amp+ load = a lot of voltage sag, and you get much shorter runtimes because of it.
:thumbsup:

Cheers
Tod



LSX said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted. For those who have already got an SX25L3 have any of you measured the tailcap current? I am trying to see how these are driven compared to the one I put in an X8 host which I have now given to a friend. This is my leading contender for a MT-G2 light to replace the one I modded and gave away.


----------



## texbaz (Aug 14, 2013)

Just curious, how are the diffusers. Are the bezels for each diffuser metal or plastic? Are the diffuser lenses made of plastic or glass? Will the primary glass lens fall out when the SS bezel is removed?

I have this light on back-order with GoingGear just seems weird, I haven't seen a whole lot of comments on CPF about this light yet It apparently is selling. This thread and selfbuilt's review are pretty much the most informative.


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 15, 2013)

lebox97 said:


> The SX25L3 uses a *5amp* driver.
> 
> Measuring tailcap amps/current won't tell you anything about LED drive current,
> it only tells what the load/circuit is pulling out of the batteries (less any resistance you have introduced when measuring it), and, does not tell you how efficient the circuit is.
> ...



As far as I know, there are 3 versions of the MT-G2; the 6V, 9V and 36V with maximum drive level of 3A, 2A and 0.5A respectively. 
Is the SX25L3 overdriving the the 6V version to 5A? That seems a bit extreme to me although that would explain the lower than expected runtime and the higher than expected lumen output.


----------



## LSX (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot for clearing that up for me. Thats a pretty decent driver current!


lebox97 said:


> :welcome:
> 
> The SX25L3 uses a *5amp* driver.
> 
> ...


----------



## biglights (Aug 15, 2013)

texbaz said:


> Just curious, how are the diffusers. Are the bezels for each diffuser metal or plastic? Are the diffuser lenses made of plastic or glass? Will the primary glass lens fall out when the SS bezel is removed?
> 
> I have this light on back-order with GoingGear just seems weird, I haven't seen a whole lot of comments on CPF about this light yet It apparently is selling. This thread and selfbuilt's review are pretty much the most informative.



I got the kit version and really like the tail cap that comes with it better than the original one. Much easier to turn it on and off in the dark! Regarding the diffusers they are plastic, but seem very sturdy. The lens is glass, a lot better then some of the cheesy plastic ones other dealers sell. The lens on mine never fell out when I switched the diffusers, so it seems secured pretty good. I am probably going to sell the holster and the colored lens as I just got the kit for the tail cap switch, SS bezel and the diffused lens. 

The SX25LS is an awesome light, highly recommended. Lights up a huge area with good throw. The tint is very pleasing also.


----------



## StudFreeman (Aug 15, 2013)

texbaz said:


> Just curious, how are the diffusers. Are the bezels for each diffuser metal or plastic? Are the diffuser lenses made of plastic or glass? *Will the primary glass lens fall out when the SS bezel is removed?*



I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## biglights (Aug 15, 2013)

StudFreeman said:


> I'd like to know this as well.



OK, I just took a closer look at this and it will not come off. There is a lip or groove above the glass lens holding it in place.


----------



## texbaz (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks BigLights, 
what holster are you thinking of using with this light. I have the GX25A3 I'm sure the holster is similar, it seems to get the job done nothing special.


----------



## StudFreeman (Aug 15, 2013)

biglights said:


> OK, I just took a closer look at this and it will not come off. There is a lip or groove above the glass lens holding it in place.


Thank you for checking that; I was hoping it was built as such. The last thing I'd want is someone taking out the glass window out of curiosity, exposing the reflector to their grubby mitts and getting dust and crap inside the head (it's happened :ironic.


----------



## biglights (Aug 15, 2013)

texbaz said:


> Thanks BigLights,
> what holster are you thinking of using with this light. I have the GX25A3 I'm sure the holster is similar, it seems to get the job done nothing special.



I usually do not use the holsters. The one with the kit is pretty hefty. So I am sure it will get the job done if you go that route. 



StudFreeman said:


> Thank you for checking that; I was hoping it was built as such. The last thing I'd want is someone taking out the glass window out of curiosity, exposing the reflector to their grubby mitts and getting dust and crap inside the head (it's happened :ironic.



The reflector can be accessed. You have to screw the top of the head off, it is separate from the bezel attachment spot though. You should not have an issue with it. If you turn the head it screws away from the body, so the only way to get to the reflector is to hold the bottom part of the body and the part where you change modes.Then you can spin the top off. You need both hands to do it, so I don't think you would accidentally be able to open up the reflector area.


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Aug 16, 2013)

RCantor said:


> Duh, missed his review on the Eagletac, saw it on Crelant and Niwalker. Infinitely variable is a great thing for a light of this power. Too bad the Crelant has so many flaws.
> 
> Thanks, *AngryDaddyBird*


Anytime!


----------



## donn_ (Aug 19, 2013)

For a cheap and cheery, but effective diffuser solution, go here, and order the 43.5mm x 2mm flat mineral glass watch crystal. $2.50 each, compared to $9.95 from Eagletac. Cover it with a piece of phaserburn's diffuser film, and it does a dandy job.


----------



## SuperDavid (Aug 24, 2013)

How is this light going for everyone?
Mine is on the way... again! got sent the non kit version.


----------



## shelm (Aug 24, 2013)

Since i opened the thread, i bought one too! MT-G2, this time not from illuminationgear.com but from the folks at ru.nkon.nl who is now out of stock. Too many people buying as they told me lol! :thumbsup:

Need to test it thoroughly, then i'll report back.


Of course i bought the KIT!!


----------



## texbaz (Aug 24, 2013)

shelm said:


> Since i opened the thread, i bought one too! MT-G2, this time not from illuminationgear.com but from the folks at ru.nkon.nl who is now out of stock. Too many people buying as they told me lol! :thumbsup:
> 
> Need to test it thoroughly, then i'll report back.
> 
> Of course i bought the KIT!!



I'm chomping at the bit to get one also, still on back order from going gear. So I placed an order from Andrew-Amanda. Hope it's the Kit version like they said it is.
I'm tempted to cancel the MT-G2 version from Going gear and get the XML Kit instead. I have really been using the snot out of my GX25L3. Wasn't a twisting guy but its nice different.


----------



## biglights (Aug 24, 2013)

texbaz said:


> I'm chomping at the bit to get one also, still on back order from going gear. So I placed an order from Andrew-Amanda. Hope it's the Kit version like they said it is.
> I'm tempted to cancel the MT-G2 version from Going gear and get the XML Kit instead. I have really been using the snot out of my GX25L3. Wasn't a twisting guy but its nice different.



I got mine from A&A and the kit is correct. Great service also. You will really like it.


----------



## texbaz (Aug 27, 2013)

biglights said:


> I got mine from A&A and the kit is correct. Great service also. You will really like it.



Got it very nice form. I put some old but, healthy AW 2200mah 18650's in. Beautiful wall of light but it only lasted for 30sec on turbo light just shut down took about a min or 2 then it would turn back on. . Batteries are like 4 years old figure they can't handle the current draw or voltage drop and the protection is kicking in.
Looking at the Panasonic NCR18650B 3400 on ebay, but according to EagleTac the MT-G2 needs 5A capable batteries, I can't seem to find anything even Eagletac batteries don't seem to meet these spec's. 


_For MT-G2 verison, ensure the protective circuit on the 18650 batteries have current limitation of higher than 5A. Always use proven EagleTac batteries for best performance and reliability.
_


----------



## harro (Aug 27, 2013)

]


> according to EagleTac the MT-G2 needs 5A capable batteries, I can't seem to find anything even Eagletac batteries don't seem to meet these spec's.



I'm running my SX25L3 on Eagletac 3100mah cells ( red band ), and the dropdown is pretty much as advertised. I haven't run on a single charge for any longer than about 40 minutes, but that's not to cell exhaustion, only to the finish of my requirements for that particular charge.


----------



## biglights (Aug 27, 2013)

harro said:


> ]
> 
> I'm running my SX25L3 on Eagletac 3100mah cells ( red band ), and the dropdown is pretty much as advertised. I haven't run on a single charge for any longer than about 40 minutes, but that's not to cell exhaustion, only to the finish of my requirements for that particular charge.



I am using these also, work great. Lots of turbo here :devil:


----------



## flcrazedguy (Aug 28, 2013)

I know someone has some pics for night shots.. Purty please.....:thanks:


----------



## xed888 (Aug 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if the unprotected NCR18650A cells fit in this light? Thanks


----------



## Gravitron (Aug 28, 2013)

xed888 said:


> Does anyone know if the unprotected NCR18650A cells fit in this light? Thanks



Yes, they fit. I am using the 3100mah cells.


----------



## DuncanHynes (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey guys, up in the air on these MT-G2 options, this Eagtac or the Crelant 7G5MT. Eagtac has possibly a more predictable UI (just pay attention to how tight the head is) and has longer run times given 3rd cell and probably better regulation. The Crelant has 2 cell capability (ease of use/charging/backup pair/can use flatops) but I am unsure of Crelant's reliability. I know they are all made China or Taiwan I guess but Eagtac seems to be higher up in my mind on build quality. Any 7G5MT users?


----------



## RCantor (Aug 29, 2013)

Check out Selfbuilt's review of all these lights. I wanted infinitely variable but it seems Crelant didn't do a great job with it.


----------



## DuncanHynes (Aug 29, 2013)

RCantor said:


> Check out Selfbuilt's review of all these lights. I wanted infinitely variable but it seems Crelant didn't do a great job with it.



Well I shoot first and ask questions later, I just bought the Crelant. It's only money!! :nana: I will keep any that are interested posted.


----------



## RCantor (Aug 29, 2013)

definitely let us know how you like it. It's a good price if it's a well built light.


----------



## DuncanHynes (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes, I will take nice pics and share what I can. If I get my paws on an Eagtac I could do a side by side but little chance. You'll just have to use your imagination. The Crelant should be in my hands Tues or Wed. Until then rule the night!


----------



## DuncanHynes (Sep 3, 2013)

DuncanHynes said:


> Yes, I will take nice pics and share what I can. If I get my paws on an Eagtac I could do a side by side but little chance. You'll just have to use your imagination. The Crelant should be in my hands Tues or Wed. Until then rule the night!



This Crelant with the Cree MT-G2 is really a great light with the first day's impression and first night's test drive. I figured out the UI in about 45 seconds. The tailcap is odd at first as it does not click even though it's a nice rubber button, it is really just a lock out method with short presses for momentary on if it's loose at all. _What it does do_ is reset the modes if they are altered in brightness or order. This is really just a two mode light unless I'm missing something, not counting the hidden modes. I use all my lights that can be on some sort of medium setting to save battery life, reduce heat, etc. To change each mode press and hold side button forcing it to RAMP up or down, release the button to lock in the new brightness setting of that mode. Click once more to go to the next mode and press and hold to change this mode's brightness. Clicking the side button from now just cycles between the two low and high. No head twisting or tightening, all just one handed side switching. Click 'high', click 'low' click 'off'. Boom, done. Or if you're like me I made it a 'low-high' mode light. If you don't like the new settings and want it default 'high-low' again just untwist tail cap and tighten back--it blasts it back to 'turbo' again as default high. Hidden strobe or SOS is just double clicking the side button fast a few times then letting go when you find which you want. Click again kicks the stobe or SoS off and back to normal.

Build quality is heavy duty and solid. The anno is perfectly matched tail to head a deep non reflective black. The bezel is easily unscrewed with a little bit of force, O-Rings in all the right places. I found that the flat on the back side of the switch is really nice, the light falls into the right place between thumb and back of forefinger and won't 'roll' around in that holding pattern. I like the long narrow 2 cell tube design as to the short fat multi cell format other lights have. I will take the hit on runtime to use flat tops and only have 2 cells to worry about voltage of matched pairs and types. That is just my preference. The beam is WIDE and WIDER. I love it. This was clearly not made to be a thrower but the sheer lux pushes the light out until it turns into a haze. That could be just Virginia humidity.  The tint can only be described as pleasant and a joy to see...Cree did something special with the MT-G2. It is NOT 'warm', it is not 'white', it is not a N219. This MT-G2 is the first LED that has impressed my eye to not be harsh even at brightest settings...it's as if it was meant to be when it is outdoors; not a close range indoor light though due to the head design and size but a ceiling bounce is fun! 

I wish the entire light was made in the USA but only the LED by Cree is obviously. Mark at Md-lightsource.com was a pleasure to deal with. His site doesn't have a lot of selection but he is a one man band and knows his products well that he does have to offer. Take the time to check him out. :thumbsup: I will post pics compared to my WildCat soon.


----------



## jimboutilier (Sep 6, 2013)

I got a standard (not the kit) Eagletac SX25L3 Cree MT-G2 P0 yesterday. 

On the plus side:
- It has a high quality fit an finish and seems really sturdy
- Its massive, beautiful floody output with a very nice warm tint is fantastic
- It has an excellent selection of well spaced lower brightness modes and a simple twisty UI to select them.
- Its quite small for its output

On the negative side I find its ergonomics a mess
- Its oddly shaped and uncomfortable to hold in any position I could access the side clicky in
- The side clicky is hard to find in the dark, partly because its not well differentiated, and partly because the twisty interface doesn't let you use the lights odd shape to index to the switch. I imagine the tail clicky would be a big plus here although the light seems a bit thick for that style grip.
- No easily visible polarity indicators in the battery compartment (although you can figure it out from the connector shapes - spring/post)
- Makes use of sleeves for CR123s (although maybe they would work witout the sleeves)

The SX25L3 clearly "out lumens" my Fenix TK40/TK42 and Nitecore EA4. Although the EA4 looks like it has a CP advantage out to the hundred feet or so I tested with its much narrower, cooler beam. ITs similar in size to the TK's but quite a bit larter than the EA4. The SX25L3 doesn't even come close to the CP of my Olight SR90 although their actual lumen output is supposed to be very similar. And it is a LOT smaller than the Olight.

So this is a mixed bag for me. I love the tint and brightness of the beam and its various lower power levels and spacing. I hate the lights ergonomics. 
As things sit I'm not sure its a keeper for me but I'll give it a few days as its beam is so nice.


----------



## holylight (Sep 7, 2013)

jimboutilier said:


> I got a standard (not the kit) Eagletac SX25L3 Cree MT-G2 P0 yesterday.
> 
> On the plus side:
> - It has a high quality fit an finish and seems really sturdy
> ...



Thanks for your truthful review.


----------



## texbaz (Sep 7, 2013)

*jimboutilier, *I have the Kit version. I don't have quite the same observations. With regards to finding the switch,I simply locate it via the machined groove in the head running into the switch. Also, the scalloping and oval insets help to locate the switch and offer a solid purchase not exactly a mess. As far as battery orientation it is probably common practice solid contacts positive +, spring contacts negative - when using and 18650 battery button top.

The Kit version has fantastic fit and finish, very impressive. For example the bezel, has no gap between body and bezel and the diameter of the bezel and body match perfect. If you run your finger nail across the two trying to distinguish a difference is nil . All threads are perfect, internal head switching contacts solid excellent contact pressure. External Switches are fantastic great tactile feel, if you do need "light speed" instant on the rear tail cap switch will do the job while one simply rotates the body to locate the side switch.

The quality of the light produced by the MT-G2, impresses me as much as the build. The color is very white, if not leaning slightly cream, and it has the most spill of any lights I have. When On high and I illuminate a 20ft wall in my living room I have intense light corner to corner. 

Diffuser, and filters very quality. This light can fill many needs Security/law enforcement , Hunting, general purpose.

Size,and shape make it a great all around carry, not an EDC, but if I had to have one light for say, a hunting trip this one would definitely be considered.
Thanks for your point of view, I find this single emitter MT-G2 light pretty darn nice .


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for the input. I will be buying the kit XM-L2 U2 version.


----------



## SuperDavid (Sep 7, 2013)

I bought the GX25A3 which seems to be a very very similar build design. I find that horrible for feeling out where the button is on the head. I got the kit version of that, so I also have a button on the tail cap. I almost never use the button on the head. Too hard to find.

Thats why I ordered the kit version of the SX25L3 I can't imagine only using the button on the head for that light either.


----------



## texbaz (Sep 8, 2013)

I would love to have the kit version of the GX25A3, could you let me know where you purchased it. The GX25A3 that I have has a rear tail cap button but if you have the kit version then does that mean it has a bezel that screws off for diffuser and filters


----------



## SuperDavid (Sep 8, 2013)

texbaz said:


> I would love to have the kit version of the GX25A3, could you let me know where you purchased it. The GX25A3 that I have has a rear tail cap button but if you have the kit version then does that mean it has a bezel that screws off for diffuser and filters


Its possible I got confused because my GX25A3 came with the spare tail cap to enable tail switch, I thought it was a kit version. Maybe not kit version at all? Bezel does not screw off. sorry mate


----------



## NeedMoreLight (Sep 9, 2013)

From the review on Going Gear website. 
(Programmable Features) Energy saving feature: Enabled by default, this feature reduces output current by 25% (or 10% when disabled) after 200 seconds at turbo mode. To toggle this feature, turn on the flashlight at 4th level, and dial to 3rd level and then back to 4th level for ten times within five seconds. 
So by default, the light will drop 25% after 200 seconds, or 10% if energy saver is disabled? If it drops the 10% will it still get hot, or just warm, or somewhere in between? And it shows 1.5 hours runtime at 2750, so would it get close to 1.45 hours at a 10% drop?


----------



## easilyled (Sep 9, 2013)

NeedMoreLight said:


> From the review on Going Gear website.
> (Programmable Features) Energy saving feature: Enabled by default, this feature reduces output current by 25% (or 10% when disabled) after 200 seconds at turbo mode. To toggle this feature, turn on the flashlight at 4th level, and dial to 3rd level and then back to 4th level for ten times within five seconds.
> So by default, the light will drop 25% after 200 seconds, or 10% if energy saver is disabled? If it drops the 10% will it still get hot, or just warm, or somewhere in between? And it shows 1.5 hours runtime at 2750, so would it get close to 1.45 hours at a 10% drop?



I would imagine that this question would be most satisfactorily answered if you asked it in *selfbuilt's review of the Eagtac SX25L3*

He has a runtime graph for a "25% step-down" and one for "no step down" there.


----------



## SuperDavid (Sep 9, 2013)

The SX25L3 blows my GX25A3 out of the water. Although my photos don't seem to show it. It was probably not the best spot to show the beams because its all a bit close.
the SX25L3 is awesome! Such a strong beam all the way through.

SX25L3







SX25L3 With diffuser lense - it really is a wall of light! Amazing!





GX25A3


----------



## texbaz (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks SuperDave,looks good thanks for taking the time.

I now have the SX25L3 XML-U2, (great compact mid-midrange thrower) SX25L3 MT-G2, (The great Wall O Light) and the GX25A3 (pocket-able powerhouse only with 3AA). These lights pack a lot of power in very portable format. love the single emitter approach. Thanks for the images. Overall they are great as others have mentioned distinguishing the switch location with feel alone can be challenging, I do wish the knurling was more aggressive and the smooth finish surfaces had a rougher texture (these lights can be slippery at times).


----------



## zzuiram (Oct 8, 2013)

Isn't Panasonic 3400 Protected too long for SX25L3? Eagletac says about compatible battery (diameter/length) 18650: (18-18.8mm/67-68.5mm). 

Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh Protected is longer than 68,5mm. Will it be fit to SX25L3?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 8, 2013)

zzuiram said:


> Isn't Panasonic 3400 Protected too long for SX25L3?
> Eagletac says about compatible battery (diameter/length) 18650: (18-18.8mm/67-68.5mm).
> Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh Protected is longer than 68,5mm.
> Will it be fit to SX25L3?


 
Yes, it will fit.
The Eagletac 3400mAh 18650 IS a Panasonic 18650b that has been rewrapped.
The Eagletac 3400mAh 18650 fits in any and all Eagletac lights, including the SX25L3.


----------



## xed888 (Oct 8, 2013)

any recommendation on what to use on the bare alu threads? I read you cant use silicon grease.


----------



## zzuiram (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for reply.



GordoJones88 said:


> The Eagletac 3400mAh 18650 IS a Panasonic 18650b that has been rewrapped.



I know it but Eagletac 3400 Protected is 68mm long: link
Panasonic 3400 Protected is 69,4mm link or even 70,5mm link

Certainly it is the same cells but probably different PCB circuit.
Can someone verify dimensions of Panasonic 3400 protected with protrude positive terminal?


----------



## likmonster (Oct 8, 2013)

I can also confirm that the Panasonic 3400mah NCR18650B protected with button do fit the light. I have three of them in my boosted dedomed MT-G2 right now and it fits fine. I unfortunately don't have the tool to get you the measurement. I too was worried about this previously, but they do indeed fit.


----------



## hron61 (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, what great pics. nicely done. that one just might be on my to get sometime list. very cool.


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 9, 2013)

xed888 said:


> any recommendation on what to use on the bare alu threads? I read you cant use silicon grease.



I've tried a few different things so far:

Servisol silicone grease was by far the worst and causes gritty threads.

Finish line synthetic white bike grease works well but the smell is terrible, it gets dirty quickly, and it probably destroys o-rings. I ended up cleaning it off.

Nyogel 760g is OK but the threads are pretty stiff due to the thickness of the grease. This is great for use on the tailcap threads though.

StClaire Nano-oil is by far the best thing I've tried. It's nice and smooth and doesn't require a lot of effort to turn. I applied the nano oil and cleaned it off a few times to ensure there is no contamination from the other greases. It does not run onto other parts (as it does on some other lights) due to the design of the threads. 

So in conclusion; I use Nano-oil on the head threads and Nyogel 760g on the tailcap threads.


----------



## zzuiram (Oct 10, 2013)

likmonster said:


> I can also confirm that the Panasonic 3400mah NCR18650B protected with button do fit the light. I have three of them in my boosted dedomed MT-G2 right now and it fits fine. I unfortunately don't have the tool to get you the measurement. I too was worried about this previously, but they do indeed fit.



Thanks for info!


----------



## krutzbeuazen (Oct 11, 2013)

I got a Eagtac SX25L3 with Cree MT-G2.
I will replace the one LED with two emitters, and did some measurements for this.
Desoldering the LED, I measured the current and forward voltage at the four levels. Then I used one, two and three Cree XR-E LEDs in series to simulate different forward voltages.

Here's the numbers:


```
Level 1		Level 2		Level 3		Level 4	
		U	I	U	I	U	I	U	I
Cree MT-G2	4.95	0.0068	4.97	0.0961	5.75	1.36	6.99	4.38
1x Cree XR-E	2.64	0.0145	2.81	0.1296	3.42	1.56	4.51	4.25
2x Cree XR-E	5.20	0.0063	5.44	0.0943	6.44	0.95	8.47	3.24
3x Cree XR-E	7.68	0.0025	8.11	0.0506	9.00	0.37	10.74	1.15
Cree MT-G2	5.00	0.0066	4.86	0.0993	5.79	1.3	7.01	4.17
```
(Sorry for the ugly formatting, I couldn't get the data into a table here..)

Please notice that 1) my DMM is of the cheaper kind, and 2) my AW cells didn't connect, so I used freshly charged ultrafire cells.

Maybe there's someone out there who can make use of the numbers.

Cheers,

Manuel


----------



## krutzbeuazen (Oct 11, 2013)

..and here a quick diagram of the numbers:




So the current is strongly (and linearly) dependant on the forward voltage.
This makes the driver *not* a constant-current-driver. Which is of no concern here, as the load (=LED) is not being replaced. Normally.

Manuel


----------



## Atakdog (Oct 11, 2013)

Got mine the other day and love it except that it emits a terribly annoying high-pitched ringing sound on all but the highest level before it steps down. Anyone else had this problem?


By the way I contacted Eagletac about it and how I send it in for warranty service and they refused to deal with it by telling me it was my problem to work out with the dealer I got it from. This I am not happy about


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 12, 2013)

Atakdog said:


> Got mine the other day and love it except that it emits a terribly annoying high-pitched ringing sound on all but the highest level before it steps down. Anyone else had this problem?
> 
> 
> By the way I contacted Eagletac about it and how I send it in for warranty service and they refused to deal with it by telling me it was my problem to work out with the dealer I got it from. This I am not happy about



Eagletac is correct. You are to contact the dealer you bought it from.

Here is the first line in the warranty section of the manual your light came with:

"For repair, replacement, or other inquiries contact your Eagletac dealer."


----------



## kj2 (Oct 12, 2013)

Atakdog said:


> Got mine the other day and love it except that it emits a terribly annoying high-pitched ringing sound on all but the highest level before it steps down. Anyone else had this problem?
> By the way I contacted Eagletac about it and how I send it in for warranty service and they refused to deal with it by telling me it was my problem to work out with the dealer I got it from. This I am not happy about


And they are right IMO. You bought the light from that dealer, and not from Eagletac.


----------



## LSX (Oct 15, 2013)

I received mine today and was pretty excited. First impressions are it's good but it could have been better especially for the ~$160AUD price tag. My emitter isn't perfectly centered which is just lazy by Eagletac and really annoys me, I know the emitter opening is small but it is still hard up against one side of the opening and not the other. Second thing is the button does not line up with anything, whilst functionally it is no problem it just looks stupid. Why not have it so when it is in 100% mode (tightened) the button is on the opposing side to the scalloped cutout? I.e. in line with the knurled section in between the Eagtac writing and Eagletac Logo.

The light output however is fantastic with a nice smooth beam and of course the great tint of the MT-G2 and the modes work very well.

In saying that though, honestly I am not sure I could recommend this light to others. I feel as though maybe I should have gone for the S2200 or Niwalker.


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 17, 2013)

I just noticed there is an MX25L3C with 6x XP-G S2's or Nichia 219's and a MX25L3 with MT-G or XM-L


----------



## mckeand13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Glenn7 said:


> I just noticed there is an MX25L3C with 6x XP-G S2's or Nichia 219's and a MX25L3 with MT-G or XM-L



6 X Nichias! OMG. Can't stop drooling. Must have. Can't resist.


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah with bigger heads and more throw 

http://www.eagletac.com/html/mx25l3/specs.htm 
http://www.eagletac.com/html/mx25l3c/specs.html


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 18, 2013)

The new MX25L3 Compact is either:
6 x XPG2, 2450 lumens, 42k lux
6 x Nichia 219, 1800 lumens, 25k lux
141mm x 62mm


The new MX25L3 is either: 
(throwy version of SX25L3 with bigger head)
MT-G2 , 2400 lumens, 45k lux
XM-L2, 1250 lumens, 81k lux
165mm x 62mm


The SX25L3 is either:
MT-G2, 2400 lumens, 25k lux
XM-L2, 1250 lumens, 54k lux
144mm x 47mm


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 18, 2013)

With the nichia one other than maybe the tint and slightly more spill there is not much difference than having SX25L3 with MT-G, and it will have less lumens OTF - so you'd want to really love the tint over the MT-G to go with a longer light and bigger head.


----------



## Lurveleven (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm so glad they introduced a turbo version of the SX25L3 with their new MX25L3, I also notice the switch is raised and easier to use with gloves than the SX25L3.


----------



## mckeand13 (Oct 18, 2013)

Glenn7 said:


> With the nichia one other than maybe the tint and slightly more spill there is not much difference than having SX25L3 with MT-G, and it will have less lumens OTF - so you'd want to really love the tint over the MT-G to go with a longer light and bigger head.



I think you've confused some of the measurements. The MX25LC3 is shorter than the MX25L3. Unless you're comparing it to the SX25L3. The Nichia version is still shorter than that though too.

*MX25LC3 (Nichia 219 or XP-G2)*
Head Dia. 2.5 inches (62 mm)
Body Dia. 1.8 inches (45.5 mm)
Length: 5.6 inches (141 mm)
Weight 11.6 ounces (330 grams)

*MX25L3 (MT-G2 or XM-L2)*
Head Dia. 2.5 inches (62 mm)
Body Dia. 1.8 inches (45.6 mm)
Length: 6.5 inches (165 mm)
Weight 13 ounces (368 grams)


----------



## Glenn7 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes I was comparing it to the sx25l3, but you are right I need glasses  the xpg/219 is 3mm shorter  - I guess I was thinking more of the new mtg version V's the older one (because I would go with the new mtg myself, I just need to justify if its worth springing for another one to get 100 extra meters throw, also the higher switch is much better). 


mckeand13 said:


> I think you've confused some of the measurements. The MX25LC3 is shorter than the MX25L3. Unless you're comparing it to the SX25L3. The Nichia version is still shorter than that though too.
> 
> *MX25LC3 (Nichia 219 or XP-G2)*
> Head Dia. 2.5 inches (62 mm)
> ...


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 29, 2013)

*Holster:*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DMPCUHG/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Brightnorm


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 29, 2013)

biglights said:


> I got the kit version and really like the tail cap that comes with it better than the original one. Much easier to turn it on and off in the dark! ....



Can it tail stand with that tail cap?

Brightnorm


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 29, 2013)

brightnorm said:


> *Holster:*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DMPCUHG/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Brightnorm



Thanks. 

Does anyone know of a holster with a flap that will fit the SX25L3 ?
I keep my light in a glove box, so I need a fully covered holster.


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 3, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Does anyone know of a holster with a flap that will fit the SX25L3 ?
> I keep my light in a glove box, so I need a fully covered holster.



I found this flapped holster which I much prefer to the standard semi-rigid holster. It works perfectly. Luckily, I had it lying around my "flashlight drawer".
http://www.arcade-electronics.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=ripoffs+co-28a (NOTE: make sure you get the CO-28A, not the other one. Disregard its advertised use as an (old style!) cell phone holster).

I have a few observations about the SX25L3/MT-G2.

It is the most impressive relatively compact area light I have ever used. (I've owned and used a lot of lights). I didn't buy this light for throw and was surprised that it had more than I expected.

I tried the rear tail switch but went back to the side button. I solved the button location problem with two small pieces of thick stick-on Velcro tape, one on each side of the button. Now the button is easily located.

A substantial lanyard helps stabilize the light when on its side. It's an excellent roll preventer.

At a full pound with batteries (Orbtronic 3400's), the light is a bit heavy for belt carry. I prefer a light/camera/ etc to be 9 or 10 ounces or less for belt carry. That is light enough so that I'm not conscious of carrying it. However, the SX25L3's weight is compactly concentrated, and after a while you do become less aware of it.

Ideally, this would be a one hand-operable light, but I understand that Nitecore has some priority claim to that sort of operation. (If that was covered in this thread, I missed it).

Finally, a bit OT, but I wonder what the Fenix TK-75 could do with this LED instead of 3xXM-L's.

Brightnorm


----------



## Marconelly (Nov 3, 2013)

LSX said:


> I received mine today and was pretty excited. First impressions are it's good but it could have been better especially for the ~$160AUD price tag. My emitter isn't perfectly centered which is just lazy by Eagletac and really annoys me, I know the emitter opening is small but it is still hard up against one side of the opening and not the other.


I have just purchased this light, and the emitter is uncentered as well :\ It's maybe not hard up by one side like yours, but still, it's visibly off center. I kick myself now for not writing a note to a dealer to please check for this before sending.

I'm still waiting for the batteries to arrive so that I can actually use the light, but I wonder how much of a problem can something like this be? Are you seeing the beam pattern skewing sideways on yours?

I'm hoping the wide LED surface the light comes out of, might make this a non-issue, but if it is an issue, I wonder if it can just be easily fixed by opening the light and pushing the LED a bit to the side? There's four little screws when you unscrew the head which seem to be there so that you can gain the access to the emitter. Or should I just return it and ask for an exchange?




brightnorm said:


> Can it tail stand with that tail cap?


Yes, it can. The contact area it stands on in that case is not as big as with the default cap. Still, it seems stable enough.


----------



## MindToAsk (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey guys,

I received my sample yesterday. It is the non-kit version of the MT-G2. My light does not switch modes! It only runs on max. I am using brand new EagleTac 3400 mAh batteries, fully charged. When I loosen the head is switches off and comes back on when tightened. Is there any reason not to switch mode besides being defective?

Thank you.


----------



## Sberri (Nov 20, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Does anyone know of a holster with a flap that will fit the SX25L3 ?
> I keep my light in a glove box, so I need a fully covered holster.




Se this thread, i have the LED LENSER cover, fits SX25L3 perfect.
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/eagletac/26842-sx25l3-holster-alternative.html


----------



## Marconelly (Dec 26, 2013)

Finally was able to get some 3400mAh 18650s and put the light (with MT-G2) through its paces. As noted many times over, the light produces a very impressive, floody, strong beam, that in my estimation easily lights up the room when pointed towards the white ceiling as if you had a 100W+ lightbulb on that ceiling. It's really kind of incredible that a bounce light from something so small and hand-held can do this. Even though the emitter in my light is not perfectly centered, it's really not possible to notice this in use. Beam pattern appears round, symmetrical and centered just fine. There are some faint halo circles in the pattern (i.e. not perfectly smooth gradient) that I can see when I move the light very close to a lit surface, but those dissipate enough to be invisible when the lit surface is a few feet away already. I think this has nothing to do with emitter centring as those halos are symmetrical as well, but I'm curious to see if other users can notice these.

Now what *really* worries me about this light is overheating. Here's the last night's scary anecdote: We were playing some board game in a room, and since there wasn't that much light in the room my wife suggested we turn this light on and point it towards the ceiling (I was showing her off this 'feature' before). She did it, and of course the light where we played really increased a lot. Now, my wife is saying that the light did the usual step-down after a few minutes. I wasn't at the table at the time to see this, but she knows about this feature and I explained her it does that to prevent overheating. After maybe half an hour, we noticed that the light blinked, it turned off for a split second and seemingly went back to 'turbo' mode. I told her that was odd, and to just turn it off. She tried, and literally jumped back scared, yelling that the light burned her hand. Now I reached for it - expecting it to be hot - but I really was not prepared to how bad it was. It was literally like touching a dish out of the oven kind of hot. I just couldn't hold the thing at all, I couldn't even hold it enough for a second to turn it around and reach for the switch. I'm positive it *would* burn my skin if I held it. I freaked out a bit, as I realized the batteries inside must be literally cooking from the heat the light produced, grabbed the oven mittens, turned it off and immediately opened it to remove the batteries. Batteries were pretty hot too. Not as hot that I couldn't hold them in an open palm, but hot enough that I couldn't hold them tightly in my hand. This really worried me. I'm not sure if this was normal, or how it could even be legal to sell something like this if it IS normal. Maybe the light is never supposed to not be held in hand as that helps the heat dissipate. Maybe the turbo mode is just not really meant to be used as liberally as we tried, but then why not have a bigger step down? I can't believe this was not mentioned in any of this light's reviews if it is normal. Thankfully nothing seems to be damaged. Batteries charged normally, nothing looks broken or deformed due to heat, but this experience sure as hell soured me on this light.


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 26, 2013)

@Marconelli

Yes, this is definitely not a light you can leave on turbo and set down. The small body does not have nearly enough surface area to dissipate the heat and the kickdown is barely noticeable. It's just about OK if you're outdoors and handholding it though, as you have cool moving air plus your hand acts as a heatsink. It still gets hot but not hot enough to burn you. You can always use high instead of turbo though. 

This is a great light for CPFers, but I agree that it could be dangerous for regular people, especially with the explosion risk from li-ion. Eagletac don't really seem to care about that and if it does happen; good luck suing a chinese flashlight company.


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 26, 2013)

Sberri said:


> Se this thread, i have the LED LENSER cover, fits SX25L3 perfect.
> http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/eagletac/26842-sx25l3-holster-alternative.html


Looks good, but I can't make out the model number of that holster. Also, where can I buy it?

Brightnorm


----------



## rrjohny (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Eagtac SX25L3 (3x18650, 2750lm)*

it looks very good 
but the price is little too high for me. but who knows


----------



## Marconelly (Dec 26, 2013)

monkeyboy said:


> @Marconelli
> 
> Yes, this is definitely not a light you can leave on turbo and set down. The small body does not have nearly enough surface area to dissipate the heat and the kickdown is barely noticeable. It's just about OK if you're outdoors and handholding it though, as you have cool moving air plus your hand acts as a heatsink. It still gets hot but not hot enough to burn you. You can always use high instead of turbo though.
> 
> This is a great light for CPFers, but I agree that it could be dangerous for regular people, especially with the explosion risk from li-ion. Eagletac don't really seem to care about that and if it does happen; good luck suing a chinese flashlight company.


I thought Eagletac is an American company? http://www.eagletac.com/html/contact/features/about.html

Either way, really strange that there isn't some kind of overheat protection or a bigger kickdown or at the very least a warning to never leave it unattended in turbo mode :\ I'm really worried now that I've possibly even damaged these batteries. Even though they didn't bulge or anything, and seem to work perfectly fine now, the heat was just so high, and I just don't know what temperature ranges are safe for them. The only thing that kind of puts my mind at ease a bit is that reviewers like Selfbult were able to drain the battery all the way down in turbo mode, without destroying anything. I didn't leave it on anywhere near that long, maybe just half an hour or so. But then again, the light started behaving oddly after that time, which prompted me to try and switch it off in the first place.


----------

